# Ein Troll macht Pause



## DamokIes (1. April 2009)

Die von Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer vertretende Meinung ist, dass Computerspiele, welche gewaltverherrlichende Strukturen,
wie z.B. das Töten von humadoiden Lebensformen aufweisen (wie in World of Warcraft), als Killerspiel einzustufen sind und 
somit verboten werden müssen. Zusätzlich bindet WoW durch sein enormes Suchtpotential den Nutzer mehrere Stunden 
pro Tag an den Computer und führe so in Einzelfällen zu einer sozialen Abschottung bis hin zu einem Realitätsverlust.
Ich werde euch jetzt nicht länger mit diesem Geblubber nerven, aber seine Kernaussage ist:
WoW-Spieler sind alle potentielle Amokläufer.

Hmmmm... 
Bin ich wirklich gefährdet?
Diese Frage hat mich dazu veranlasst, meine eigene kleine Studie an mir und speziell meiner Umwelt durchzuführen.
Immer wenn ich nun ein öffentliches Beförderungsmittel betrete (Bus, Zug, U-Bahn), brülle ich erstmal:
"Bleiben sie ganz ruhig auf ihren Plätzen sitzen, dann passiert ihnen auch nichts! Ich bin World of Warcraft Spieler!"
In aller Regel zeigten sich meine Mitmenschen kooperativ bis auf das eine Mal, wo ich meinem Vordermann in der 
Kassenschlange bei Aldi sagte: "Lass mich mal vor, ich bin durch WoW amokgefärdet!"
Hat er natürlich nicht getan und stattdessen am Ausgang auf mich gewartet. Ich und meine große Fresse haben die 
Studie promt aufgegeben. Aber eines ist mal klar...
Der Typ sollte sich mal mit Christian der Pfeiffe über sein Gewaltpotential unterhalten! 
Meine Studie bringt mich schlussendlich zu folgendem Kernsatz:
Jeder, der an einer Aldikasse Schlange steht, verfügt über eine herabgesetzte Gewalthemmschwelle und genau deshalb,
sollten Kassenschlangen verboten werden!

Apropos Gewaltpotential in Zusammenhang mit WoW. Aufgrund meiner jüngsten Erfahrung, darf ich mich wohl in die Kategorie
"passivaggressiv" einstufen. Von wegen amoklaufgefährdet, pah!
Aber am zweckmäßigsten ist es wohl, die Geschichte von Anfang an zu erzählen.

Ich hatte einen super beschissenen Arbeitstag. Mein Chef blökt mich voll, meine Kollegen nerven und die Krönung des Tages
(so dachte ich) war, das mir eine extrem große und aufwendig gestaltete Arbeit, die kurz vor ihrer Vollendung stand
aus meinen Fingern flippte und...  ach was. Genug gejammert! Wenn ich Zuhause bin, werde ich schön relaxen, während ich ein paar
Quests erledige um diesen *piep*tag zu vergessen.

Beim Programmieren von Wrath of the Lich King hatte Blizzard einen sehr genialen Einfall.
Der Spieler sollte die Möglichkeit haben nicht nur mit seinem eigenen Reitier durch die Lande zu streifen,
sondern zusätzlich auf reitende Weise Quests absolvieren können. Dazu werden die verschiedensten Beförderungsmittel zur
Verfügung gestellt und so darf man nun, mal auf auf einer Flugzeugschwinge stehend, oder von einer Drachenklaue baumelnd, 
Gegner bekriegen. Tolle Sache! Aber es hat auch seine Schattenseiten, wenn Blizzard mal eine gute Idee hat, dann wird diese 
bis zum Erbrechen in das Spiel eingebaut. Immer getreu ihrem Leitsatz: Depressionen müssen nicht zwangsläufig teuer sein.

Eine dieser "supertollen" Reitquests, bei der ich tatsächlich erbrach, ist in Zul Drak zu finden. Ich möchte gar nicht zu viel 
verraten, falls jemand diese Quest noch nicht gemacht hat. Am Ende der Questreihe hat man das recht zweifelhafte Vergnügen,
in der Faust eines Sturmriesen feststeckend, diesen durch ein großes Gebiet zu lotsen, um dabei gleich mehrerererere Gegner 
zu plätten, während man nach Energiekugeln Ausschau halten muß, die den Riesen mit Feuerpower versorgen.

Ein User dieses Forums hat einmal versucht, WoW in eine mathematische Formel zu betten.
Ich fand das sehr faszinierend und bei dieser Quest ist mir folgende Formel in den Sinn gekommen:


_Scheiß Kameraperspektive x Teils verbuggte Quest_
_________________________________________________  =  _Magenumstülpung_ 
_Mehrere Spieler versuchen sich gleichzeitig daran _


Vorsicht beim Nachrechnen!

Nach mehreren gescheiterten Versuchen, einer durchgebissenen Tastatur und eine mit einem Edding gekritzelten "Fuck-Bli***-Signatur"
versehenden WotLK DVD Hülle (ich versteigere diese übrigens bei EBAY *zwinker*), später war mein emotionales Gefüge am Boden und 
schrie nach einer Auszeit. Also machte ich mich daran, den restlichen Tag mit nervenschonenden Blümchenpflücken zu beschließen.
Ach wie herrlich das ist, stressfrei über die Gegner hinwegzufliegen, die Landschaft zu bestaunen und der Ingamemusik zu lauschen, während
man seinen Radar nach kleinen gelben Blümchenpunkten absucht. Landen, pflücken, weiterfliegen. Ich finde das sehr entspannend. Bis...

Ich lande direkt neben einer Blume, steige von meinem Flugtier und beginne den Pflückvorgang. Habt ihr euch nicht auch schon einmal gefragt,
wieso um Himmelswillen das Pflücken so lange dauert? So ein fucking Gänseblümchen reißt man doch im Vorbeigehen ab 
und das ganze würde nicht mal den Bruchteil einer Sekunde dauern. Was für ein Grobmotoriker muß das da hinter der Monitorscheibe sein,
dass es so ewig lange dauert? Jedenfalls beschließt ein Computergegner, der in der Nähe des Pflänzchens patroulliert, mich für meinen
Florafrefel zu bestrafen und greift rücksichtslos an. 
Pflückvorgang abgebrochen. Na prima!  "Lauf jetzt bloß nicht weg kleines Blümchen!":denke ich noch so bei mir.
Und noch während ich dabei bin diesen Gegner zu beklopfen, fällt ein Magier der gegnerischen Fraktion vom Himmel und pflückt in aller 
Seelenruhe MEINEN Skillpunkt ab! "Scheiß KIDDIE": presse ich durch meine geschlossenen Zahnreihen. (Bedenkt meinen Gemütszustand!)
Nennt mich ruhig kleinkariert! Aber ich hege schonmal grundsätzlich eine gesunde Abneigung jedem gegenüber, sobald ich sehen muß, welche
große Sorgfalt er der Erstellung seines Charakters zukommen läßt, indem er schon bei der Namensgebung völlig versagt.
Nein Zam. Ich werd hier jetzt kein namecalling betreiben! Aber das englische Wort für "Blut" ist nunmal "blood" und nicht "blod" und erst 
Recht nicht "blot"! Wenn mir jemand gegenübersteht der seinen Charakter z.B. "Blodangêl" nennt mit einem sinnfreien "^" über dem "e" 
weil das angeblich totaaaal "kuhl" (cool) aussieht, klappen sich bei mir die Fußnägel nach oben und derjenige bekommt ohne zu fragen, 
einen Kiddiestempel in seinen Pass.
Mein Geheimtip an all die Kids da draußen:
So richtig stylish wird ein cooler Name erst dann, wenn ein umgeplumster Doppelpunkt auf dem "o" thront.
Damit wird so ein blutiger Name wie z.B."Blodangêl" zum Programm!

Mir bleibt aber nichts anderes übrig, als diesem Sprall die Ritzipitzi an den Hals zu wünschen und mich grummelnd aufs
Reittier zu schwingen um zum nächsten Blümchen zu fliegen. Neue Pflanze altes Spiel.
Ich lande, fange an zu pflücken, werde von einem Gegner unterbrochen und der Gnom pflückt mir das Blümchen weg. 
Bei der übernächsten Blume angekommen, das selbe. Dabei hatte ich mir das doch so entspannt vorgestellt! 
*pop* *flup* Hey, da sind meine Freunde Engelchen und Teufelchen wieder und während mir das Engelchen renitent zuflüstert: 
"Schreib doch ein Ticket" mag ich gar nicht die Sauereien wiederholen, die das Teufelchen so abläßt.
Weiter zur nächsten Blume und....  Menno! 
Im Viertelsekundentakt tippt mir mein Engelchen beharrlich auf meine Schulter, dass es schmerzt und sagt:"Schreib doch ein Ticket!", 
während das Teufelchen meint:"hier hätte die Zensur durch das Buffed Forenteam zugeschlagen, also lass ich es gleich weg"
Ich bin grundsätzlich nie auf Rache oder Stunk aus, aber was nun folgt, läßt sich unbestritten mit meinem bescheidenen Tagesverlauf und
der durch die verkorxte Quest hervorgerufenen Gemütszustand erklären. Normalerweise wechsel ich das Gebiet oder logge auf einen Twink um,
damit ich solchen Situationen entfliehen kann. Außerdem hatte ich mir geschworen immer auf mein Engelchen zu hören. Aber auch das ignorierte
ich beflissen und beschließe stattdessen, den Spieß unzudrehen und mal diesem Magier hinterher zu fliegen. Jedes Mal, wenn der sich nun nach 
einer Blume bückt und von einem Mob angegriffen wird, nutze ich meine Chance und mopse ihm das Gewächs seiner Begierde unter der Gnomennase weg.
Zugegeben, ich habe es mehr als dreimal gemacht. Aber man geht mir auch nicht ungestraft auf meine angekaxten Seelennüsse!
Ehrlicherweise muß ich gestehen, fand ich etwas Gefallen daran, wie er jedes Mal, nachdem ich sein Gewächs stahl, zeterte wie das Rumpelstielzchen.
Ich wurde nach allen Regeln der Kunst bespuckt und beleidigt, so gut das fraktionsübergreifend ebend möglich ist.
Wenn ich einen beschissenen Tag hatte, wirkt sowas grotesk befriedigend auf mich.

Dann wurde es dem Gnom wohl zu bunt und er schaltete sein PvP auf und umflatterte mich in Hühnchenmanier.
Der will sich mit mir duellieren? Hmmmmmm...
Ich muß an dieser Stelle dringend etwas klarstellen. Wenn es eine Sache gibt, die ich noch weniger beherrsche als die Quantenphysik,
dann ist es wohl das PvP. Ich schäme mich auch nicht zuzugeben, dass die blinde Chimpansendame "Orgalla", die tragischerweise
ohne Arme auf die Welt kam, mich in einem "Mann vs. Primat" Duell so dermaßen abzog, dass ich kurzfristig in Erwägung zog, ganz mit WoW aufzuhören,
wenn ich nicht gewusst hätte, dass es so manch anderem im PvE genauso geht wie mir im PvP.
Ich kann das schwer erklären. Ich stehe in einem Duell genauso reglos da, wie ein Reh im Scheinwerferkegel eines PKWs kurz vorm Aufschlag.
Ein unheilbar schwerer Fall von Keyboardturneritis.

Ich hab dann aber eingesehen, dass ich diesem Magier nun lange genug gequält habe und beschließe ihm die Genugtuung zu gönnen,
mich für meine Penetranz abzuschlachten. Und so schaltete auch ich mein PvP ein und wartete darauf, das er den ersten finalen Schlag führt.
Er beginnt seine "Töte den Todesritteroffensive" mit einem Feuerball. Es ist mir unerklärlich, was just in diesem Moment in mich gefahren ist.
Ob es der Geist eines tatsächlich ums Leben gekommenden PvP Spielers war, oder was? Jedenfalls nutzte ich seine Zauberzeit um meinen 
Antimagieschild anzuwerfen. Der Feuerball schlug ein und ich betrachtete meine Lebensanzeige. Ich bin nicht tot?!?
Ganz im Gegenteil, sein Zauber hat mir kaum weh getan. Nah nanna naaa nah.
Nun übermannt mich ein nie gekannter PvP Eifer. Der Kurze startet einen nächsten Versuch etwas zu casten und ich drücke meine 
"Halts-Maul-Mage-Taste" (Strangulieren).
Seinen nächsten Versuch etwas auf magische Weise zu bewirken, unterbinde ich mit der "Ich-sagte-halts-Maul-und-komm-her-Taste" (Todesgriff) 
und drückte ihm bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich noch eine Frostfieberkrankheit rein. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt prasseln meine automatischen Schläge 
auf ihn ein und er wollte dringend wieder etwas Abstand zwischen uns bringen und fing deshalb an rückwärts zu laufen, was ich mit der 
"Bleib-stehen-Setzei-Taste" (Eisketten) quittierte. Seinen nächsten try stoppte ich mit meiner 
"Ich-sags-dir-zum-letzten-Mal-halts-Maul-Taste" (Gedankenfrost) und beschwor gleich danach meine Armee der Toten herauf, die ihm dann auch 
den Rest gab.

*pling* Mein Erfolgsnachrichtenfenster ploppt auf: "Sie haben den Erfolg "Ein ehrenhafter Sieg" errungen.".
Was? Ich? Ich habe soeben einen Erfolg im PvP errungen??? Ich, der der sich noch schlechter als Orgalla duelliert, soll gewonnen haben?
Junge dieser Gnom muß wirklich schlecht sein! Ich schätz mal , der würde sogar gegen einen Käse mit Frisur verlieren.
Gerüchte besagen ja auch, dass man als Allianzler nie einen Battleground gewinnt und als Hordler im PvP einfach nur rockt.
Ich kann nicht anders, als diesen Mutmaßungen Glauben zu schenken, da ich zu meinen Allizeiten bisher immer chancenlos war.
Oder könnte es viellecht doch daran liegen, das der Todesritter im PvP ein ganz klein wenig unausgewogen den anderen Klassen gegenüber ist?
Ach was! Das habe ich mir heute einfach mal verdient und beschließe mich als Helden zu feiern und beginne spontan mit einer Minieinmannlaola.
Doch die Freude hält nicht lange vor.
Nach einem kurzen Moment flüstert mich jemand an:"Du blöde Sau!"
Hu? Wer ist das denn? Hat der Typ aus der Aldischlange etwa mit WoW angefangen und ist zu einem Ingamestalker verkommen?
Ein Shift/Klick offenbart einen Level 1 Troll mit dem melodischen Namen "G***"  (Mist Namecalling... Ich hab diesen Gag mitlerweile für 
Olympia angemeldet. Goldmedallie beim Marathon. Jede Wette! Der rennt und rennt und...)
"Kennen wir uns?": flüster ich zurück.
"Tu nich so blöd du...". Aha. Doch nur das Blumenkind von eben. Es hat sich tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht, mir zu Ehren einen neuen Charakter
anzulegen. Wie löblich. Horde spielen ist das einzig Wahre! Es bricht nun ein Tsunami an wüsten Schimpfnamen über mich herein, die ich so und 
vorallem in dieser Schreibweise noch nie hören oder lesen durfte und sein Pass wird heute schon zum 2. Mal mit einem K-Stempel versehen.
Das Teufelchen campiert auf meiner Schulter in einem Sauerstoffzelt wärend mein Engelchen in Tränen aufgelöst fleht: "Schreib ein Ticket!"
Okay. Ich gebe mich geschlagen und höre auf mein Engelchen. Also flüstere ich dem Troll zu: "Ich schreib jetzt ein Ticket!" 
"Nee ich schreib jetzt ein Ticket!": höhnt er zurück.
Echt? Ich fasse mal zusammen:
Er klaut Blumen, verliert ein von ihm angezetteltes Duell und beschimpft mich anschließend auf übelste Weise, um sich dann bei einem 
Gamemaster über mich zu beschweren? Öhmmmm...
Ich hatte nie wirlich vor ein Ticket zu eröffnen, weil ich viel zu faul bin. Und wegen so etwas die Zeit eines GMs zu vergeuden?
Aber wenn er schon anbietet es selbst zu tun...
Also stichel ich zurück:"Das machst du ja doch nicht!"

Um es jetzt kurz zu machen...
Er hat es doch getan und seine Mühen wurden belohnt.
Ein screenshot sagt mehr als tausend Worte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich diesem Gnom nochmal begegnen sollte, werde ich mich bei ihm bedanken müssen.
Dank WoW und seiner tatkräftigen Unterstützung wurde aus meinem Tag doch noch ein schöner!




---





Mal was ganz anderes:
Das ist mein aller letzter Erfahrungsbericht, da ich mit WoW aufhöre um mich nun dem sensationell guten
und völlig kostenfreien MMORPG Runes of Magic widme. Vielleicht stolpert ja der ein oder andere von euch
über einen Ritter/Priester mit meinem klangvollen Forennamen. Damokies mit einem "i" statt einem "l".
WoW hat mir wirklich viel Spaß gemacht, aber der mittlerweile völlig anspruchslose content 
(die Raids sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren)
und die ewigen Reitquests haben mir doch den Rest gegeben und mich in meiner Entscheidung bestärkt.
RoM ist ma lang besser als WoW.

Euer Damo



Meine Tante Edith meint dazu:
Herzlich Willkommen im April des Jahres 2009!
Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht zu enttäuscht, dass der Damo weiter WoW zockt!

*April, April !*






Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 1
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 2
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 3
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 5
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 6
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 8

Nostradamokles


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

na da brauch aber jemand ganz dringend aufmerksamkeit was?


----------



## DamokIes (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> na da brauch aber jemand ganz dringend aufmerksamkeit was?



Heute schon an die eigene Nase gefasst?
Ich bezweifel, das du den Text, in dieser kurzen Zeit schon gelesen, geschweige denn verstanden hast.


----------



## Gocu (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> na da brauch aber jemand ganz dringend aufmerksamkeit was?



Ich glaube nicht das du den Text so schnell gelesen hast, also erst lesen und dann posten. Außerdem schreib Damokles immer solche Berichte und sie sind eigentlich immer gut


----------



## Bumbumlee (1. April 2009)

also ich habs grad gelesen und für mich steht fest : dumm gelaufen, auch dein erfahrungsbericht wird viele leute nicht daran hindern weiter wow zu spielen, man merkt das dir alles mitlerweile auf den geist geht, von daher haste es auch richtig gemacht was anderes zu spielen. aber auch deine löbliche schreibweise macht dich nicht besser. klein bissle mimimimi is schon dabei ^^


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

ich hab ihn auch nicht gelesen, nach diesem albernen amoklauf/wowspielermonolog war mein interesse wie weggeblasen.

interessant dass, so albern und eindimensional man angeblichen aussagen wie die von pfeiffer zum thema gewaltpotenzial in zusammenhang mit computerspielen doch empfindet,
die meisten leute trotzdem nicht verlegen sind sie öffentlich auf sich anzuwenden.
ich mein, welche reaktion erwartest du?


----------



## Vågor1 (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> na da brauch aber jemand ganz dringend aufmerksamkeit was?




Ja, du anscheinend.... 

Zu dem zweiten Post von dir: Das ist meiner Meinung nach ganz einfach eine Trotzreaktion weil die Leute, die nichts von Aussagen von Pfeiffer und Konsorten halten dazu ihre Meinung kund tun wollen, in diesem Fall auf eine ironische Art und Weise. Leider wahr ist, das die meisten dieser "Experten" die die Welt mit ihren "Computerspiele sind Böse" Reden vollkotzen das letzte mal ein Computerspiel in der Hand hatten als man noch der Meinung war das man eine 100MB Platte niemals voll bekommt....
Das wiederum ist leider sehr schade, denn dadurch haben die Experten keinerlei Plan von den guten Seiten der Computerspiele wie Wow (Umgang mit anderen, Zusammenspiel, was sicherlich teilweise die Gruppendynamik fördert.)
Und aus diesem Grund finde ich es gut dass man um diese Aussagen der Expertenwelt so einen Wind macht, denn vielleicht werden die lieben dann ein wenig aufmerksamer..
Dazu gibts nen super Artikel, einfach mal nach "World of Bullshit" googlen.

Edith Ende......

----------------


Dieser Monster-Artikel (den ich morgen zuende lesen werde weil meine Augen sonst Feuer fangen oder ähnliches) ist finde ich sehr gut geschrieben, einen lacher gibts definitiv für: 

"Jeder, der an einer Aldikasse Schlange steht, verfügt über eine herabgesetzte Gewalthemmschwelle und genau deshalb,
sollten Kassenschlangen verboten werden!"

Verbietet Brot und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. April 2009)

Schön wie immer aber der letzte Bericht grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Have fun mit dem Billig abklatsch von WoW(jaja flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Anburak-G (1. April 2009)

Vor dem zu Bett gehen eine feine Sache.

Und ich dachte imemr ich wäre zu alt für gutenacht Geschichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (1. April 2009)

schade das du aufhören wirst unseren tristen altag mit deinen netten geschichten zu versüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich wünsche dir viel spaß in rom und vllt schaust du ja spaßeshalber hier nochmal rein und hinterlässt und eine kleine geschichte


----------



## Stonies (1. April 2009)

War wie deine restlichen Berichte sehr unterhaltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja viel Spass mit rom, ich kann diesem Spiel nicht wirklich viel abgewinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<---- wow verwöhnt und so ^^


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

Information am Rande,
in der Geschichte kommt wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe 86 mal das Wort "Ich" vor.


----------



## Blasphemic (1. April 2009)

Echt witzig geschrieben! *THUMBS UP*


----------



## BlizzLord (1. April 2009)

> Information am Rande,
> in der Geschichte kommt wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe 86 mal das Wort "Ich" vor.



Hast du nicht gesagt du hast die Interesse verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wer hat soviel Zeit die "ich"'s zu zählen cO


----------



## Stonies (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> Information am Rande,
> in der Geschichte kommt wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe 86 mal das Wort "Ich" vor.



Mysteriös :O
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKDJmLuR5Gk


----------



## Star123 (1. April 2009)

Sehr sehr schöner Text! Alle Erfahrungsberichte sind wie immer klasse geschrieben. Schade das du mit WoW aufhörst.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (1. April 2009)

Ist gut geschrieben^^

Ein bisschen wirrwarr mit den unterschiedlichen Themen aber verständlich.
Deine Argumente sind alle berechtigt und unabstreitbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss das es Spaß macht sich das mal von der Seele zu reden was das Kiddie-thema angeht und so weiter, aber da man hier genauso umgeben von Ihnen ist wie Ingame lohnt es sich nicht eine Diskussion anzufangen da nach den ersten, zwei, drei ernsten antworten der "KILLMASTER3000" aus dem "Völlig Buffed" Comic kommt und alles so dicht spammt mit seinen Freunden das eine normale unterhaltung nicht mehr möglich sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß bei RoM!

MfG


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hast du nicht gesagt du hast die Interesse verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



open office kann das halbwegs automatisch


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> open office kann das halbwegs automatisch



Ach Vreen...

Spielst du Gnom Magier oder was is bei dir los?

Dein erster Post hat dir schon das Genick gebrochen, falls du gerade versuchst dich aus der scheiße zu ziehen.

/Aufmerksamkeit off


----------



## Uldart (1. April 2009)

Danke DamokIes, mal wieder ein Erfahrungsbericht vom Allerfeinsten...

Und ich hoffe, auch wenn du mit WOW aufhörst, das wir dann doch zumindest bald die ersten Erfahrungsberichte aus RoM von dir zu lesen bekommen...


----------



## Taksoa (1. April 2009)

Weiss garnicht was n paar hier haben. Erhat und was mit zuteilen und ich finde das gut. Und wenns Mimimi ist (was nicht danach klingt) so lasst Ihn doch! 
Ich denke eher das einige nur neidisch sind, denn sie können nicht so n tollen Bericht schreiben.
Ich hab auf jeden Fall bei ein paar Stellen schmunzeln müssen =)


Und zu der Q die du meinst. ja ich weiss ganz genau welche du meinst, und die ist echt mal be....scheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab die nicht hinbekommen, bis mir jmd geholfen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long...Taxi


ps: Schade das du aufhörst. Aber vll findest du ja nochmal Gefallen dran =)


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> Ach Vreen...
> 
> Spielst du Gnom Magier oder was is bei dir los?
> 
> ...




noch so jemand der sich extra zu wort meldet um zu sagen das ihn etwas nicht interessiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (1. April 2009)

wie nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schade das du keine bericht mehr schreibst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (1. April 2009)

sehr gut geschrieben wie immer nur...

nehmts mir nich böse aber.... ich glaubs i-wie net... wieso sollte nen gm einen deswegen bannen? ganz im ernst ich hatte schon weit aus schlimmere sache erlebt wo nie einer gebannt worden is oder so =/ also entweder n komischer gm oder kA^^


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> Danke DamokIes, mal wieder ein Erfahrungsbericht vom Allerfeinsten...
> 
> Und ich hoffe, auch wenn du mit WOW aufhörst, das wir dann doch zumindest bald die ersten Erfahrungsberichte aus RoM von dir zu lesen bekommen...



/sign


Dieser Erfahrungsbericht war wie alle anderen von dir einfach nur super. Schade, dass du mit WoW aufhörst.  Aber viel Spaß in RoM, und lass und allen doch bitte ein paar Erfahrungsberichte (auf RoM bezogen) lesen... bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tumasz (1. April 2009)

> der würde sogar gegen einen Käse mit Frisur verlieren.



Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

ROM ist aber net unbedingt Kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im High Lvl wirste um den item shop leider nicht drumherum kommen wenn du das spiel mit allen vorzügen geniesen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CorDiaz (1. April 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> sehr gut geschrieben wie immer nur...
> 
> nehmts mir nich böse aber.... ich glaubs i-wie net... wieso sollte nen gm einen deswegen bannen? ganz im ernst ich hatte schon weit aus schlimmere sache erlebt wo nie einer gebannt worden is oder so =/ also entweder n komischer gm oder kA^^




das ist ja das ende der unterhaltung, wer weis wie das gesammte gespräch verlaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist auf jedenfall lustig zu lesen, wie jeder der berichte. 

vlt sollten alle die das als mimimi verurteilen es mal (wenn sie sowas haben) in ihren lustigen 5min lesen und dann feststellen das es unterhaltend ist.


----------



## Saberclaw (1. April 2009)

Schöner Beitrag, bin teilweise wirklich fast vom Stuhl gefallen, da ich mich mit einigen Passagen sehr identifizieren konnte^^

Als Ex-WoWler wünsch ich dir gz zum WoW-quit und viel Spaß im neuen game ;-)

Ah btw... keep on writing (RoM hat auch seine Macken^^)


----------



## Netdog (1. April 2009)

Super und witzig geschrieben, echt unterhaltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr Schade das du aufhörst aber viel Spass in Runes of Magic aber ich hoffe das es doch auch wieder Berichte gibt auch wenn sie aus RoM sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrnaar (1. April 2009)

Seit dem guten alten Terry habe ich selten so viel Sympathie für einen Hordler empfunden..
Wirklich ein herrlicher Bereicht.


----------



## crescent (1. April 2009)

@Damokles:

schade, dass du mit wow aufhörst. ich habe deine texte immer gern gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffentlich wirst du uns mit weiteren erfahrungsberichten aus der neuen welt beglücken.

viel spaß mit rom ^^


----------



## _Yo_ (1. April 2009)

Auf jeden Fall unterhaltsam (; besonders die Stelle mit dem Alditypen hat mich an "Lucky Number Slevin" erinnert xD
"Was hast du mit deiner Nase gemacht?!"
-"Die hab ich benutzt um jemandem die Faust zu brechen." xD


Die Abschiedsnachricht hinterlässt jedoch einen herben Beigeschmack (:
Was schade ist da es meiner Meinung nach das Gesamtwerk runterzieht. 


Ich geh pennen Peace Leude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (1. April 2009)

Nein Damokles Berichte sind vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cali75 (1. April 2009)

Made my day - das beste kurz vorm einschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athrag (1. April 2009)

Als erstes mal an unsern lieben TE sehr guter Bericht mal wieder!
Und ich kann auch deine Entscheidung mit WoW aufzuhören sehr gut nachvollziehen,
gerade nach dieser Aktion mit dem Gnom und dem GM, zum Thema Content brauch ich 
mich ja nicht zu äusern das "Problem" haben ja sehr viele leute, hab mein Acc auch erstmeinmal
gekündigt und warte ab was über den Contentpatch berichtet wird..




Vreen schrieb:


> Information am Rande,
> in der Geschichte kommt wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe 86 mal das Wort "Ich" vor.



Vereen.. hast du mal die Treadzusammenhänge erfasst? es handelt sich hierbei um einen Erfahrungsbericht.
Ist schon sehr verwunderlich dass jemand seine persönlichen erfahrungen häufig it dem Artikel "ich" zum besten gibt.
so far und lg
Athrag


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

Athrag schrieb:


> Vereen.. hast du mal die Treadzusammenhänge erfasst?



nein


----------



## Häxer (1. April 2009)

BITTE BITTE DamokIes such dir einen job wo du auch ausgelastet bist :-)


----------



## Shataar (1. April 2009)

sehr geil wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd deine berichte vermissen hab sie immer gern gelesen.
naja viel spaß bei RoM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Sehr lustig dieser Artikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab an einigen Stellen doch sehr lachen müssen.

Glückwunsch zum Aufhören, hab ich vor kurzem selber geschafft x) Lass aber mal wieder von dir hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (1. April 2009)

Hey Damokles,
der Bericht war mal wieder ein absolutes Highlight! Schade dass du mit WoW aufhörst, aber vielleicht erlebst du ja auch in RoM berichtenswertes *fg*...

Grüße, jekyll


----------



## Visssion (1. April 2009)

jo nice text muss ich schon sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war witzig beim lesen und ich verstehe dein problem ^^ diese quest in zul drak wollte bei mir irgendwie auch nie so wirklich klappen, an was es lag k.A. 

Naja viel spaß in RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werd dann doch lieber bei wow bleiben mit ulduar wirds ja hoffentlich bissl anspruchsvoller und t8 wird einem nicht so nachgeworfen!


----------



## Gast20180212 (1. April 2009)

WIE AUFHÖREN?? *erfahrungsbericht suchti sei* ;__;
das geht nich.. *auf knien herumrutscht*


nja ok rom muss sagen is chilliger als wow^^
bin auf aontacht, name medolie X///D


----------



## ScreamSchrei (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> nein



Jo... aber hauptsache Müll dazu abgeladen. Gz!

Foren-Troll.. mehr fällt mir dazu nich ein. Das du schon 1k Beiträge hast wundert mich dabei nicht.


Whatever.. btt:

Mal wieder nen gut geschriebener Bericht.. musste wieder schmunzeln an mancher Stelle. Das was andere wohl nicht zu verstehen scheinen. Schade eigentlich..

Wünsch dir viel Glück in RoM. Bin auch am überlegen ob ich es nicht neben bei mal anfange. Ich warte eher auf Aion oder sowas als WoW Ersatz.. aber es lässt ja auf sich warten :/


----------



## Ollimua (1. April 2009)

Der Erfahrungsbericht gefällt mir wieder ganz gut, nachdem die letzten nicht soooo der Binger waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders Engelchen und Teufelchen gefallen mir.

Wegen Rom... 1. April...


----------



## Jiwari (1. April 2009)

Einfach nur zu Köstlich, ich glaube ich habe bei keinem der Erfahrungsberichte bisher so gelacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu schade nur das dies dein letzter bericht ist.
Wer weiß, vielleicht findest du ja irgendwann wieder zurück zu WoW.
Bis dahin hoffe ich auf ein paar berichte aus Taborea  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:


> Der Erfahrungsbericht gefällt mir wieder ganz gut, nachdem die letzten nicht soooo der Binger waren
> Besonders Engelchen und Teufelchen gefallen mir.
> 
> Wegen Rom... 1. April..



Jetzt wo du es erwähnst fällt es mir auch auf^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings hat er den Bericht gestern gepostet... naja wir werden ja sehen^^


----------



## Vanevil (1. April 2009)

Jemand der eine solche Begabung im "Erfahrungsberichte" schreiben hat wird doch niemals aufhören,... bitte sag das das ein Aprilscherz war !!

Dein Fan Evil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (1. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes:
> Das ist mein aller letzter Erfahrungsbericht, da ich mit WoW aufhöre um mich nun dem sensationell guten
> und völlig kostenfreien MMORPG Runes of Magic widme. Vielleicht stolpert ja der ein oder andere von euch
> über einen Ritter/Priester mit meinem klangvollen Forennamen. Damokies mit einem "i" statt einem "l".
> ...


Du musst ja nicht gleich aufhören mit deinen Erfahrungsberichten. Sie müssen nur nichtmehr WoW sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber jetzt wo ich nachdenk denk ich mein Vorposter hat Recht mit Aprilwitz und so... Hast den Text doch schon vorher geschrieben oder wieso ist er so punktgenau heute gekommen?


----------



## Palatinum (1. April 2009)

ich sehe nicht ganz den unterschied zwischen dem von dir verurteilten prof. dr. christian pfeiffer und dir selbst. ihr nehmt euch beide ein massenmedium und wollt aufgrund der momentanen aufmerksamkeit der medien auf den erfolgszug aufspringen. dieses ganze rumgeblogge liest eh keiner. also wird verzweifelt ein bereich gesucht, um seine geschriebenen sinnlosen worte, die angeblich lustig und unterhaltsam sein sollen, mitteilen zu können.


----------



## Nimophelio (1. April 2009)

Palatinum schrieb:


> ich sehe nicht ganz den unterschied zwischen dem von dir verurteilten prof. dr. christian pfeiffer und dir selbst. ihr nehmt euch beide ein massenmedium und wollt aufgrund der momentanen aufmerksamkeit der medien auf den erfolgszug aufspringen. dieses ganze rumgeblogge liest eh keiner. also wird verzweifelt ein bereich gesucht, um seine geschriebenen sinnlosen worte, die angeblich lustig und unterhaltsam sein sollen, mitteilen zu können.


Troll dich woanders hin, Nervensäge.


----------



## Silmarilli (1. April 2009)

Palatinum schrieb:


> aufgrund der momentanen aufmerksamkeit der medien auf den erfolgszug aufspringen. dieses ganze rumgeblogge liest eh keiner.
> 
> die angeblich lustig und unterhaltsam sein sollen, mitteilen zu können.



das war sein ähm 8er oder 9er Erfahrungsbericht über einen Zeitraum von geschätz einem Jahr. alle hier gepostet und alle auf die gleiche teils ironische teils humorvolle art geschrieben. wo du da dein momentan herziehst und auf welchen Erfolgszug Damo aufspringen will hab ich da nicht verstanden
Und das du den Humor vieler hier nicht teilst ... tjo da kann ich dir nicht helfen.

gz Damo wieder mal toll getextet bin zwar Alli aber in diesem Falle auf seiten der Trolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mich wunderts das noch keine Diskussion über die Kiddie-Titulierung zustande gekommen ist. na kommt schon ... da geht doch noch was / oder haben manche wirklich den Humor entdeckt und als gut befunden?

lg Sily


----------



## Allysekos (1. April 2009)

Wer als erster Ticket macht,der überlebt als erster....
ZB hat der Gnom sowas geschrieben,zB "Der beleidigt mich und will micr bedrohen" obwohl du  ihm nix gesagt hast,und dann kriegst DU Ärger


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. April 2009)

Wie jetzt, wurdest du oder der gnom gebannt? oO
naja einfach igno bei solchen beschimpfungen und passt^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. April 2009)

Wirklich schade, dass du mit WoW aufhören willst.

Deine Berichte waren wirklich sehr amüsant geschrieben. Ich werde sie für die Nachwelt archivieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naphea (1. April 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben. Hat meine schlechte Laune etwas aufgebaut und ich kann nun in aller Ruhe arbeiten    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade das denn wohl der letzte Text war ...

greets


----------



## Manowar (1. April 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Wer als erster Ticket macht,der überlebt als erster....
> ZB hat der Gnom sowas geschrieben,zB "Der beleidigt mich und will micr bedrohen" obwohl du  ihm nix gesagt hast,und dann kriegst DU Ärger



Ist doch Schwachsinn..die können die Chatlogs einsehen und alles Andere auch.

Auch wenns dann ein anderes Spiel ist Damo (Was ich nicht glaube,wegen dem 1.April), schreib doch bitte trotzdem weiter hier,auch wenns zu nem anderen Spiel gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldart (1. April 2009)

*APRIL APRIL*


Omg, DamokIes ist einfach der beste und wir sind alle auf ihn reingefallen !!!






P.S.: Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 10


----------



## Gwen (1. April 2009)

Erneut ein erstklassiker Text mit genügend Humor, Ironie und Wahrheit gefüllt um meinen Arbeitstag mit einem Lächeln zu beginnen =D

Nur schade, daß dies auch der letzte WoW-Bericht sein wird... außer es ist der 1. April und ich lasse mich grade verulken  ...denn dann wären wir um einen tollen content ärmer.

Wenn es ein Aprilgag ist: Du Schelm! ;-)
Wenn es keiner ist: So long, und vielleicht baldiges wiedersehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. April 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> *APRIL APRIL*
> 
> 
> Omg, DamokIes ist einfach der beste und wir sind alle auf ihn reingefallen !!!
> ...



was was?
Ich kenne Damo etwas, er ist ein sehr ernster, introvertierter und der Wahrheit verpflichteter Mensch.
Ich bezweifel, das er den Brauch des Aprilscherzes überhaupt kennt!


----------



## Grushdak (1. April 2009)

Sehr netter Text, hat Spaß gemacht, ihn zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke.

Dennoch glaub ich nicht so ganz, daß Du mit WoW aufhörst.
Dein Forentitel und das Datum gibt mir zu denken ...

Und wenn Du RoM spielst wirst Du als WoWler schnell an die Grenzen bei RoM kommen.
Vieles ist von anderen Games kopiert und bei manchen Inis ist es einfach nur Glückssache, 
daß man reinkommt - da es nicht extra Ini-Server gibt? /gab.

Ok, ich war jetzt ca 2 Monate nicht mehr beim RoM, weiß noch nichtmal, ob nun das Final Release war.
Es hat sich ja auch in letzter Zeit viel bei RoM getan.
RoM ansich ist dennoch ein nettes Spiel - dazu kostenlos.

Wie auch immer, wenn Du wirklich dahin wechseln solltest - viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


ps. oo Bin grad am Updaten von RoM - dauert ja immer etwas ^^


----------



## Resch (1. April 2009)

Wie immer ein sehr schöner Text....so lässt es sich gleich viel entspannter in den Tag starten,
Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (1. April 2009)

Boah einfach nur HAMMA. Das ist ein Aprilscherz das du aufhörst, oder? Auf jeden Fall waren die Berichte immer toll T.T


----------



## b00noMat (1. April 2009)

Und wieder mal "made my day"
Und das obwohl mein Tag einer versprach zu werden, wie Du ihn schildertest!
Sehr geil geschrieben und vor allem aufmunternd für jemanden, der aufgrund seines minustalents im PVP schon an seinen grundsätzlichen motorischen fähigkeiten zweifelte (wobei ich da auf nem pvp-server wohl auch ein wenig falsch aufgehoben bin-.-). Ich scheine wohl nicht allein zu sein^^
Schade, dass Du aufhörst und wir nun ohne "Erfahrungsberichte" auskommen müssen. 

Viel Erfolg mit ROM


----------



## VILOGITY (1. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Heute schon an die eigene Nase gefasst?
> Ich bezweifel, das du den Text, in dieser kurzen Zeit schon gelesen, geschweige denn verstanden hast.




Ich glabe nicht das er den Text gelesen hat, geschweige denn verstanden....
Is länger als ne SMS und somit ausserhalb der IQ Reichweite.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

damo, wünsch dir viel spaß in deiner nicht WoW Welt ;-)
und wennst mal bock hast - schreib einfach einen Erfahrungsbericht über RoM. Würde mich interessieren wies da zugeht ;P


MfG

ps.: richtig geil geschrieben ^^ ist mir auch schon passiert - aber wegen kupfererz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Boah einfach nur HAMMA. Das ist ein Aprilscherz das du aufhörst, oder? Auf jeden Fall waren die Berichte immer toll T.T




ich denke nicht, da er den fred gestern aufgemacht hat!


----------



## VILOGITY (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> Information am Rande,
> in der Geschichte kommt wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe 86 mal das Wort "Ich" vor.




Ich hoffe das Deine anderen 1039 Beiträge besser waren....
Du findest die Geschichte doof, der Text passt Dir nicht ?
Dann kauf Dir "Nicht lesen" das ist toll, gibt es auch zusammen mit "einfach mal die Fr**** halten"


----------



## Manowar (1. April 2009)

00:01 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonicEye (1. April 2009)

Schön geschrieben wie immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (1. April 2009)

göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie die andern echt top!
schade das du zum RoM wechselst (das vollkommen cashshop verseuchte gratis spiel)^^


----------



## Suyou (1. April 2009)

Berichte sind schon ganz nice..



und die anderen Foren idioten sollten nicht gerade auf die Kommentare von böswilligen Jokern einsteigen, das war doch sein diabolischer Plan ! Jeder ist jetzt angepisst. : (


und der junge Mann unter mir steigt schon wieder drauf ein.....



btw. Greshnak er hat den Beitrag um 23:00 gestern verfasst ergo kein April.


----------



## Drakonis (1. April 2009)

@Vreen

du beweist hier erstklassige selfown Eigenschaften, gz

versuchst zwanghaft nen Text und dessen Autor zu kompromittieren, ohne den Text gelesen zu haben. 

Was bringt das zählen des Wortes "ich" in einem Erfahrungsbericht aus der Ich-Perspektive? Was willst du uns damit sagen? aus meiner Perspektive deklassierst du dich selber zu einem Kleinkind, bist du eins? Treffen auf dich die geschilderten Verhaltensweisen zu und du fühlst dich angegriffen? mein Beileid


----------



## MadMat (1. April 2009)

mal wieder erfrischend, der text. ich find die (persönlich) gut geschrieben und solche situationen kennt man ja.
irgendwie regen sich immer die auf, die eigentlich die füsse still halten sollten.

schön auch, wenn ich (shadow) von 2 hordler angegriffen werde, die a) entspannt 15+ level UNTER mir sind (ich begreif sowas bis heut nicht),
oder b) z.b. so imbaklassen wie todesritter ZUSAMMEN mit priester oder hexer auf mich los gehen......und beide verlieren...mehrmals.
mir gehts so wie dem TE. PvP? ja, da war mal was. spiele zwar auf nem pvp-server, aber die affendame gewinnt sicher auch gegen mich.

grüße

PS: evt gehts bei ROM änlich ab, die texte gern wieder hier verlinken ;-)


----------



## Shadria (1. April 2009)

@ Damokles: wieder einmal ein sehr unterhaltsamer Erfahrungsbericht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke!

Deine bisher verfassten Erfahrungsberichte habe ich immer sehr gern gelesen. Ich empfand sie als unterhaltsam und lustig. Ich hoffe mal, dein Entschluss mit WoW aufzuhören fällt wirklich in die Kategorie "1. April".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tja... dann mal weiter.....


Vreen schrieb:


> na da brauch aber jemand ganz dringend aufmerksamkeit was?


....und das 2 Min. (!) nach der Threaderstellung! Ich dachte mir "boah... hier postet ein Weltmeister im Schnelllesen..." ....aber die Sache klärte sich schnell auf....


Vreen schrieb:


> ich hab ihn auch nicht gelesen, nach diesem albernen amoklauf/wowspielermonolog war mein interesse wie weggeblasen.


puuh.... also doch nur wieder einer derjenigen, die nur die Überschrift und die ersten paar Sätze eines langen Threads lesen.... diesen wohl in ihrer Komplexität überhaupt nicht verstehen... aber Hauptsache gleich mal einen sinnfreien Post dazu verfassen...


Vreen schrieb:


> ich mein, welche reaktion erwartest du?


ähm...... -> Thread lesen - Thread verstehen - gegebenfalls Antwort posten...... und zwar genau in dieser Reihenfolge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (1. April 2009)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor das ganze. Und der Schreibstil ist und bleibt genial. Hoffentlich dürfen wir so was auch Taborea bzw. dessen Foren lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bei Christian Pfeiffer war ich aber erst mal stutzig. Ich dachte der Kerle kann nur Motorrad fahren :


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (1. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> [...]Mal was ganz anderes:
> Das ist mein aller letzter Erfahrungsbericht, da ich mit WoW aufhöre um mich nun dem sensationell guten
> und völlig kostenfreien MMORPG Runes of Magic widme. [...]


Aprilscherz, oder? Sag, dass es ein Aprilscherz ist! SAG ES!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder ist es wirklich Ernst gemeint?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wäre wirklich verdammt schade. Denn Deine Berichte sind in meinen Augen verdammt gut. Wäre schade, wenn es wirklich keine mehr geben sollte.


----------



## Biomech (1. April 2009)

Es ist immer das selbe.......die Leute, die dieses Spiel auf irgend eine Art berreichern, hören auf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damokles.....Deine Erfahrungsberichte sind und waren immer eine Wonne! Einige hab ich jetzt bestimmt schon 6....7x gelesen und muß doch immer wieder schmunzeln, denn ich kenne niemanden, der mit so einer feststellenden und doch lustigen Art absolut immer den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft! Ich denke, jeder hat so Erlebnisse schon gehabt und grade deswegen sind Deine Berichte auch immer der Hammer!
Ehrlich: Ich hab in diesem Forum noch nicht viel geschrieben, aber schon sehr viel gelesen.........leider ist das meiste ja nur "geistige Sprühwurst".........aber Deine Posts haben mir immer und immer wieder ein Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert!
Fazit: Schade, daß Du gehst!!!! Solltest Du vielleicht irgendwann bei irgend einer Zeitung als Kolumnist anfangen, dann laß es uns wissen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg in Deinem neuen Game!

Gruß Bio (Lordaeron)


----------



## noizycat (1. April 2009)

Hahaha Damo, der war mal wieder richtig gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iaido (1. April 2009)

sehr schön geschrieben, wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schade das du aufhörst! hab deine erfahrungsbericht immer gerne gelesen.

gl & hf


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. April 2009)

Sorry für meine bescheidene Meinung, aber gehts nur mir so, oder ist der Spaßfaktor in den letzten Erfahrungsberichten (so gut sie ja auch geschrieben sein mögen) stetig gesunken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> in der Geschichte kommt wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe 86 mal das Wort "Ich" vor.



Was uns zu der folgenden allgemeingültigen Formel bringt:

IQ des Postings-Beantworters
--------------------------------------------------------------------   = X
Anzahl der Wörter eines DamokIes-Postings

Je kleiner "X", desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß da nur Müll bei 'rumkommt.

Ich wäre dafür, einen "DamokIes-Indikator" als Grundzulassung für weitere Postings einzuführen. Bei der Anmeldung kann ein kleiner IQ-Test gemacht werden, der ein paar Grundlagen für die Teilnahme in einem schriftlichen Forum klärt (seinen Namen schreiben können; Ironieverständnis). Danach hat das potentielle Mitglied eine Testantwort auf einen DamokIes-Erfahrungsbericht zu schreiben, die von einem unabhängigen Gremium aus gewählten Buffed-Mitgliedern bewertet und benotet wird. Der Wert aus der Formel oben wird dann mit dieser Note multipliziert und bei jedem Posting des neuen Mitglieds angezeigt.
Per Filter kann jetzt jeder Buffed-Anwender alle Leute, die unter einen selbst bestimmten Wert fallen, auf "unsichtbar" schalten, so daß jeder Nutzer seine eigene Version des Buffed-Forums erhält.

In Zukunft wird das System dann auch in MMOs angewendet: Was unter einen bestimmten Wert fällt, sieht bzw. liest der Filter-Nutzer nicht mehr. So bekommt jeder Nutzer die Community, die er sich wünscht.

Edit: Ohrensammler hätte wenigstens noch einen bedauernden Nachruf auf seinen Gildenkollegen schreiben können - dann wäre das mit dem April-Scherz zwar nicht weniger offensichtlich, aber manche Leute hätten das dann doch eher geglaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## TheGui (1. April 2009)

Och nö... RoM kann doch net wirklich so gut sein... mich hatt es nicht begeistert : /

Naja, dan warten wir halt auf die RoM-Berichte xD

PS: "Halts-Maul-Mage-Taste" <- köstlich!

Naja, warte doch auf Ulduar.. .DK wird hart getroffen, da gibts wider viel zum knobeln! das wird spaß machen!


----------



## Ducmort (1. April 2009)

Liest sich gut, aber warum diese TEXTWAND? -.-'


----------



## Acho (1. April 2009)

Irgendwie glaub ich net das Damo aufhört!

Ich meine der hat soviel liebe in seine Berichte immer gesteckt und das alles für und über WoW.

Nee nee der hört net auf und dann auch ganz bestimmt nich um RoM zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Sehr schön geschrieben wie IMMA ^^


MfG
Acho


----------



## Lilicia (1. April 2009)

Ja ja so kennt man es...! Ich hatte eine ähnliche Situation mal mit einem Tauren DK mit dem Unterschied das ich ja ebenfalls Horde spiele.
Es ging um Erz. Ich schmeiße meine Nitro Aura mit meinem Pala an und Poff...Vogel kommt Taure nimmt sich Erz. Ich denk mir nix dabei sehe ihn mit Mobs um ein Erz kämpfen. Ich tab ihm das Erz weg und er whispert mich an bääääh mein Erz Mimimi! Ich sag: Tja du beleidigst mich und klaust mir mein Erz...guter lesestoff für ein Ticket! Er panisch zurück: Ne geht garnicht man kann erst bestraft werden wenn man 3 mal sowas macht...oder? Ich: Hm Erzklauen 1. beleidigen 2. und jetzt noch mehr beleidigen hm nach Adamriese 3. Er wieder: Äh....sorry 
DIeser Spieler Ignoriert euch....

Jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der berühmte K Stempel!

Anhand des Namens war dies übrigens schnell zu erkennen!

Naja wenn du wirklich mit Wow aufhörst: VIel Erfolg in ROM. Es ist ein tolles Spiel macht jedemenge Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider gab es da ein zwei Dinge die mir nicht so sehr gepasst haben aber ich hab auch in der Open Beta nur bis ende 30 gelevelt. Auf jedenfall macht es mortz Laune und ich wünsche dir ganz viel Spaß da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du mit WOW weitermachen: Lass dich nicht ärgern

Btw: Das ist wie immer einfach nur göttlich zu lesen :]


----------



## Mimmiteh (1. April 2009)

Danke für Deine wundervollen Berichte, sie haben meine Tage immer wieder erhellt. 

Traurig die Nachricht somit, das Du fortan keine neuen Erfahrungen mehr mit uns teilen wirst.
Mögest Du die Spieler von RoM so erfreuen, wie Du viele von uns erfreut hast.

In diesem Sinne, eine oft mitfühlende, beim Lesen immer schmunzelnde Hexenmeisterin von Aman'thul


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (1. April 2009)

immer wieder erfrischend deine erfahrungsberichte zu lesen 

schade dass dies dein letzter (vorerst) gewesen sein soll

naja zum glück löscht blizz ja nicht gleich deinen acc und wir sehen / hören / lesen dann bald wieder was von dir


----------



## Technocrat (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> in der Geschichte kommt wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe 86 mal das Wort "Ich" vor.



Das ist bei einer Erzählung in Erster Person Singular eigentlich nicht so besonderes ungewöhnlich...


----------



## KayaDiabolin (1. April 2009)

Damo... du hörst mit WoW auf? Keine deiner absolut obergenialen Beiträge mehr über WoW?? Waaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaa!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, hat jedenfalls Riesenspass gemacht deine Berichte zu lesen, und ich werde mich auch weiter an ihnen erfreuen. Vielleicht kommen wir ja in den Genuss, einige von dir erfasste RoM-Beiträge zu lesen? Ich würd's mir jedenfalls sehr wünschen.

Soweit wünsche ich dir ganz viel Spass und Erfolg bei RoM, vielleicht liest man sich wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Just my own senf


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

Acho schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaub ich net das Damo aufhört!



Ich halte es mal für einen geschickten Schachzug diesen Thread um 00:01 rauszubringen und damit den ERSTEN Aprilscherz zu platzieren! (hoffe ich zumindestens^^)

Ansonsten:

Top geschrieben! Herrlich und amüsant! Vor allem der Selbstversuch in der Supermarktschlange war göttlich! 

Und mal ehrlich? Wem kamen nicht schon blöde Ideen während man mit 10 anderen Menschen drauf wartet, dass man endlich am Ende des Laufbands ankommt?^^


----------



## Nimeroth (1. April 2009)

Wieder schön geschrieben, doch wie schon der letzte nicht so bissig wie 1-7. Trotzdem wie immer nett zu lesen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. April 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Edit: Ohrensammler hätte wenigstens noch einen bedauernden Nachruf auf seinen Gildenkollegen schreiben können - dann wäre das mit dem April-Scherz zwar nicht weniger offensichtlich, aber manche Leute hätten das dann doch eher geglaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm grundsätzlich eine gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dann hätte ich ja Bedauern vortäuschen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich vermissen wird ihn Orgalla, die jetzt niemand mehr hat, den sie fertig machen kann.

*winkt Damo zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Heydu (1. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes:
> Das ist mein aller letzter Erfahrungsbericht, da ich mit WoW aufhöre um mich nun dem sensationell guten
> und völlig kostenfreien MMORPG Runes of Magic widme. Vielleicht stolpert ja der ein oder andere von euch
> über einen Ritter/Priester mit meinem klangvollen Forennamen. Damokies mit einem "i" statt einem "l".
> ...



Och nein bitte nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn es was gab, dass ich unglaublich gern und mit spannung las und mitverfolgte, dann waren das deine erfahrungberichte
aber jetzt uns den rücken zu drehen, finde ich einfach feige!!!
Du kannst doch soviele fans nicht einfach so im stich lassen!!! das geht niiiiiiiicht!!!!!!!!!! das darfst du niiiiiiiiiiccht!!!!


----------



## KodiakderBär (1. April 2009)

hab mir grad mal alle 9 berichte von dir hinter einander reingezogen und muss sagen GENIAL
ich hab mich weggeschmissen super geschrieben  fettes lob weiter so:_)))


----------



## Waldschurke (1. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Nach mehreren gescheiterten Versuchen, einer durchgebissenen Tastatur und eine mit einem Edding gekritzelten "Fuck-Bli***-Signatur"
> versehenden WotLK DVD Hülle (ich versteigere diese übrigens bei EBAY *zwinker*), später war mein emotionales Gefüge am Boden und
> schrie nach einer Auszeit. Also machte ich mich daran, den restlichen Tag mit nervenschonenden Blümchenpflücken zu beschließen.
> Ach wie herrlich das ist, stressfrei über die Gegner hinwegzufliegen, die Landschaft zu bestaunen und der Ingamemusik zu lauschen, während
> ...



Omg Wie cool ist das den der Trottel hat tatsächlich ein Ticket geschrieben xD
Bist du sicher das das nicht Tim war ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So ein Trottel.... Cooler schluss vom Gm xD und Einfach super geschriebener Text ein wenig lang aber ich selbst hätts icht kürzer und dennoch so lustig ingebracht GZ


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Danke Geil wie immer 11/10

Und das was Leute wie Vreen schreiben kannste getrost ignorieren.

Schade das es der Letzte ist. 
Vielleicht beehrst du uns ja mit einen ROM Erfahrungsbericht :-)


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

EINEN MOMENT MAL!

Er hat das am 1.4 um 0:01 gepostet...

Er hört also nicht mit WoW auf, das ist nur ein Aprilscherz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (1. April 2009)

Unterhaltsam und gut geschrieben wie immer. Schade, dass Du aufhörst. Aber ich denke: Einmal WOW immer WOW.

Also: bis bald


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> EINEN MOMENT MAL!
> 
> Er hat das am 1.4 um 0:01 gepostet...
> 
> ...



Hmm...
Du könntest recht haben!


----------



## riggedi (1. April 2009)

Hey DamokIes,

wieder mal echt witzig geschrieben. Mein absoluter Liebling war:


DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich stehe in einem Duell genauso reglos da, wie ein Reh im Scheinwerferkegel eines PKWs kurz vorm Aufschlag.



Was ich von RoM gehört habe ist, dass bestimmte Items nur käuflich zu erwerben sind - also mit Euronen. Somit ist das "kostenfreie" Game also doch vom Kommerz befallen.




Birk schrieb:


> EINEN MOMENT MAL!
> Er hat das am 1.4 um 0:01 gepostet...
> Er hört also nicht mit WoW auf, das ist nur ein Aprilscherz!
> 
> ...



Meinste?

Riggedi


----------



## marsv (1. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, das er den Brauch des Aprilscherzes überhaupt kennt!


 rofl  das glaubst du ja selber nicht


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

wahnsinn mit welchem messerscharfen spürsinn hier einige ungereimtheiten in meinen posts aufdecken,
die ich selber hier öffentlich thematisiert habe, hut ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

zum eigentlichen thema, setzt man sich wiederrum länger als 10 minuten mit den aussagen von pfeifer und ähnlichen auseinander wird schnell klar das es nicht so dogmatisch und simpel ist wie es hier alle darstellen.
er hat nie gesagt das jemand der wow oder counter strike spielt ein eventueller amokläufer ist, nur aufgrund eben dieser tatsache.
viel mehr redet er von einem sozialen radar, unter dem man fliegt wenn man maßlos derartigen unterhaltungsmedien konsumiert.
sollte eine solche grundlage vorhanden sein, bei einer person die vielleicht schwierigkeiten mit der selbstbestätigung in der realität hat und exessives verhalten nicht auffällt,
weil bsw die eltern nicht für sucht nach neuen medien sensibilisiert sind,
dann findet man unter umständen in dem ein oder anderen fall einen groben ansatz der erklärung extremen verhaltens.
das ist es was pfeiffer sagt, zumindest wenn man nicht nur die populistischen überschriften zu diesem thema liest.
die diskussion geht noch viel weiter bsw nach der frage nach zensur allgemein oder dem auffangen von kindern und jugendlichen in ganztagsschulen in deutschland, aber soweit hat das ja scheinbar eh keiner gelesen.

sich aus einer komplexen wissenschaftlichen aussage die rosinen rauszupicken und die auf sein eigenes, scheinbar eher langweiliges leben anzuwenden mag für den einen oder anderen lustig sein,
trotzdem ist es im grunde die selbe propaganda die pfeiffer vorgeworfen wird.
aussagen ohne hintergrundwissen und ohne zusammenspiel unterschiedlicher faktoren hochzuhalten um flaches gekicher zu ernten,
näää ohne mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> zum eigentlichen thema



Das eigentliche Thema hier sind die nicht ernstzunehmenden Erfahrungsberichte von DamokIes, die sich seit längerer Zeit großer Beliebtheit erfreuen, weil sie lustig, satirisch (jaha, Satire übertreibt schon mal die Wirklichkeit) und unterhaltsam sind. Das nicht zu merken ist eine Glanzleistung in Sachen Merkbefreitheit.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> sich aus einer komplexen wissenschaftlichen aussage die rosinen rauszupicken und die auf sein eigenes, scheinbar eher langweiliges leben anzuwenden mag für den einen oder anderen lustig sein,



schade das du erst gut schreibst und ordentlich argumentierst und dann wieder ganz unten in die Schublade greifst
Was bitte mag dir als Anhaltspunkt dafür dienen, dass Damos Leben scheinbar eher langweilig ist?

Sollte die Beteiligung und Schreibfreude in diesem Forum ein Parameter sein, sehe ich in deinem (und meinem) Leben auch nicht viel Höhepunkte.


----------



## Wowneuling (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> zum eigentlichen thema,(...)


Du solltest evtl. den #1 nochmal lesen, dann wenn du das gemacht hast, nochmal! Dann: nochmal. Nachdem du diesen dann dreimal gelesen hast, lies ihn nochmal. Sollte dir dann immer noch nicht aufgefallen sein, was "das eigentliche Thema" ist, lies ihn nochmal.

Tipp: Der Threadtitel gibt dir einen ersten Hinweis was das eigentliche Thema sein könnte. Achja, und merke: "Die ersten vier Sätze eines Beitrages sind nicht zwangsläufig das Thema".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (1. April 2009)

schade das du gehst, dann muss wohl ohrensammler herhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverGER (1. April 2009)

Damo, das war alles andere als lustig! Die ganze Zeit über konnte ich ein lautes
Losbrüllen mit einer Hand vor dem Mund und hochroter Birne vermeiden, als dann
aber die Stelle mit der blinden Chimpansendame "Orgalla" kam,  konnte ich nicht
mehr, und habe Tränen gelacht - leider vor einem Laptop sitzend mitten in einer
Besprechung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so, fettes Kompliment!


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Ich lese den Eröffnungspost, quittiere ihn mit einem zufriedenen Grinsen und lese danach den Comment von Vreen... Mein alter Bekannter Vreen, aus meinen Anfangstagen bei Buffed. Und nicht nur das, nachdem ich schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben hatte ihm einen reinzuwürgen, stellt sich raus, dass sich seine Stänkerei bis auf die letzte Seite des Threads zieht (bemerkenswerterweise nr 6!)! Also hier noch mal um meine Gedanken zusammenzufassen ein herzliches "Fick dich Vreen, du alter Elitist und selbstverliebter Wortklauber!" und ein "Danke für diesen erheiternden Erfahrungsbericht!" an Damokles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. April 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Und ich dachte imemr ich wäre zu alt für gutenacht Geschichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür wirst du nicht zu alt...
Jedenfalls nicht wenn es Ehrfahrungsberichte von Damokles sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:Schön durchzulesen..
Viel Spaß bei RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> wahnsinn mit welchem messerscharfen spürsinn hier einige ungereimtheiten in meinen posts aufdecken,
> die ich selber hier öffentlich thematisiert habe, hut ab
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Frage, auf den Kopf gefallen scheinst du ja nicht zu sein. Aber du solltest bei einer Aussage über ein polarisierendes Thema wie dem Zusammenhang von Amoklauf und Computerspielen den sarkastischen Unterton nicht "überhören", den der TE offensichtlich an den Tag legt. Klar mag das auch seine Meinung wiederspiegeln, aber das tut Dr. Pfeiffer auch, wissenschaftliche Studie hin oder her. 

Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass sich der Großteil der Leute im Forum, die sich über Herrn Pfeiffer und seine populistische Mundpropaganda aufregen, nicht wirklich tiefer mit der eigentlichen Materie auseinandergesetzt haben. Richtig gelesen, auch ich kommentiere den werten Dr. Pfeiffer und habe meine eigene, keinswegs positive, Meinung über ihn. 
Und das darf ich mir mit meinem nicht näher studierten Halbwissen bezüglich seiner Suchttheorie nicht erlauben, sagst du? Warum nicht? Er konkretisiert seine Studie in Fernsehinterviews und zentralisiert seinen Standpunkt auf ein Fazit. Dass er nie gesagt hat, WoW und Killerspiele seien DER Auslöser für Amokläufe ist mir bewusst. Andererseits sind sie IMMER eine Begleiterscheinung und somit in Verbindung zu setzen.

Was mir allerdings erst richtig übel aufstößt, ist der Zeitpunkt seines "aus - dem - Loch - Kriechens". Selten hat es eine Wikipediadefinition besser auf den Punkt gebracht, als in diesem Zusammenhang:

Populismus: ... bezeichnet eine um "Volksnähe" bemühte Politik, die Unzufriedenheit, Ängste und aktuelle Konflikte für ihre Zwecke instrumentalisiert, an Instinkte appeliert und einfache Lösungen propagiert (...).

Wer solche Trgödien nutzt, um im Scheinwerferlicht zu stehen, ist ein pietätloses Arschloch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (1. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> _Scheiß Kameraperspektive x Teils verbuggte Quest_
> _________________________________________________  =  _Magenumstülpung_
> _Mehrere Spieler versuchen sich gleichzeitig daran _


LOL !!! Konkret coole Formel ^^ ...

Ich mach mir ´nen Bankchar ... Er wird Blödangêl heissen ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. April 2009)

lass dich von solchen papnasen wie die erste antwort nicht einschüchtern, klasse geschrieben wie von dir gewohnt

10/10 sternchen und der Humor ist auch nicht zu kurz gekommen.

Mal sehen vieleicht kannst du mit RoM an deinen Berichtserfolg anknüpfen allerdings in einem anderen Forenberein ^^

bis die Tage


----------



## Nikoxus (1. April 2009)

Also ich liebe deine Ehrfahrungsberichte und finde es Schade das du aufhörst WoW zu spielen(*heul*keine Ehrfahrungsberichte mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) vielleicht kannst du ja ein paar Runes of Magic Ehrfahrungsberichte schreiben...
lg Nikoxus


----------



## Brisk7373 (1. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du darfst nicht aufhören ...sowas wie dich brauch die wow community ...das spiel lebt doch durch die community ...und immer mehr hören auf ...
außerdem waren deine erfahrungsberichte immer so lustig und so ...

bitte geh nicht !


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Mir fällt grade auf, dass der Bericht heute um 00:01 gepostet wurde... Erster April und Damokles hört auf... Zufall oder geplant? mhmmmm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (1. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Die von Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer...noch ein schöner!
> 
> Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 1
> Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 2
> ...



Ich hoffe doch sehr stark, dass das, was du geschrieben hast (betreffend mit WoW aufhören), nur ein April scherz ist
Weil, deine Erfahrungsberichte spiegeln genau das, was mir auch passiert(e), mal schlechter tag, mal extrem mieser tag, und mal doch recht angenehme ^.^ und das in Verbindung mit WoW, wo es zum teil noch schlimmer wurde, oder sich bessert(e), je nachdem.
Das alles aufzugeben, wäre für uns (ich hoffe, ich darf UNS sagen, denn du hast viele Fan(antiker)s oder halt Leute, die dich bewundern) sehr schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hätte ich einen 30% wenigeren Grund, Buffed.de zu besuchen...

In Honor of Damokles <Mit der Zeigefinger auf die Signatur zeigt>

LG

Peo/Bell/Tran


----------



## Valkron (1. April 2009)

Einfach genial Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isohunter (1. April 2009)

> Mein Geheimtip an all die Kids da draußen:
> So richtig stylish wird ein cooler Name erst dann, wenn ein umgeplumster Doppelpunkt auf dem "o" thront.
> Damit wird so ein blutiger Name wie z.B."Blodangêl" zum Programm!



Ich musste laut lachen und bekam gleich zahllose böse Blicke seitens meiner Kollegen zugeworfen. :-/


----------



## iggeblackmoore (1. April 2009)

In letzter Zeit frage ich mich wirklich noch, wie die Leute nicht mit WoW aufhören können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Gnarak (1. April 2009)

Danke für die Erheiterung an einem tristen BüroArbeitstag ! 


... und /igno vreen.


----------



## Nimophelio (1. April 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> rofl  das glaubst du ja selber nicht


marvs trifft Ironie kritisch. Ironie stirbt.


----------



## VallovShatt (1. April 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> sehr gut geschrieben wie immer nur...
> 
> nehmts mir nich böse aber.... ich glaubs i-wie net... wieso sollte nen gm einen deswegen bannen? ganz im ernst ich hatte schon weit aus schlimmere sache erlebt wo nie einer gebannt worden is oder so =/ also entweder n komischer gm oder kA^^



Glaub das kommt auf den gm an. Es wurde mal eine 3 Tage gesperrt nur weil sie mich Hure genannt hat und sich eben aufführte wie ne 14-Jährige sich eben aufführt wenn se aus ner Gilde geschmissen wird.
Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht wie sie sich dem gm gegenüber verhalten hat als er sie darauf angesprochen hat. Fands auch ziemlich hoch


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

Ich glaube Damokles hört doch auf mit Wow!

Wie ich darauf komme? Der Aprilscherz war nicht, dass er mit Wow aufhört nein!

Sondern das er im Pvp mal gewonnen hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMarlboro (1. April 2009)

ich habe die berichte immer gern gelesen... man erkennt sich selbst in gewissen situationen wieder.
schad, dass du mit den wow-berichten aufhören möchtest, aber irgendwie nachvollziehbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich mich aber frage - es geht um das am schluss erwähnte ticket:

ich spiel selbst auf nem pvp-realm: heisst für mich fressen oder gefressen werden
mal die gegenseite ganken (ich sag nicht wer das ist um nichts heraufzubeschören); mal was vor der nase wegfarmen kommt auch vor und man wirft sich deswegen einige nicht so nette bemerkungen an den kopf -> alles wie im rl

aber ich hab deswegen noch nie ein ticket eröffnet oder deswegen eine beschwerde durch einen gm bekommen. hab ich da glück oder tritt so etwas nur auf pve-realms auf?

lg,


----------



## ChAzR (1. April 2009)

nice wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thersus (1. April 2009)

RoM Erfahrungsberichte inc?^^ Ich freu mich immer wieder wenns nen neuen gibt, obwohl ich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit kein WoW mehr zocke.


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (1. April 2009)

made my day wie immer! saubere arbeit damokles^^


----------



## mirror-egg (1. April 2009)

Sehr geil wie immer. 10/10

Am besten fand ich ja das mit Sam und dem Namecalling hier im Forum.


----------



## Xeyji (1. April 2009)

Wieder unterhaltsame paar Minuten! Blödângel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den GM-Comment fand ich jedoch am besten.
Das mit dem Aprilscherz glaub ich aber auch mal, Erfahrungsberichte mit ROM würde ich ja nicht verstehen :/

@Vreen  
Aha, einer der typischen Postcounter im Forum, Beiträge wie dein erster oder dein "nein" lassen ja auf nichts anderes schließen.
Ich werd mir gleich mal deine Posts im Profil anschaun, und ich wette danach könnte man einen Mod anschreiben und ihm sagen das er gerne 200 Posts löschen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass sich der Großteil der Leute im Forum, die sich über Herrn Pfeiffer und seine populistische Mundpropaganda aufregen, nicht wirklich tiefer mit der eigentlichen Materie auseinandergesetzt haben.



da bin ich mir auch ganz sicher,
und da ich es schwierig finde eine ganze szene kollektiv aufschreien zu hören über informationen die bestenfalls zu 20% der realität entsprechen empfinde ich da äusserungsbedarf.
warum sollte man es einfach ignorieren wenn du selber siehst das kaum einer weiss wovon er redet? 



Camô schrieb:


> Richtig gelesen, auch ich kommentiere den werten Dr. Pfeiffer und habe meine eigene, keinswegs positive, Meinung über ihn.
> Und das darf ich mir mit meinem nicht näher studierten Halbwissen bezüglich seiner Suchttheorie nicht erlauben, sagst du?


klar darfst du das, du kannst darüber referieren und fakten sammeln,
du kannst dich darüber lustig machen oder populärwissenschaftliche diskussionen die in erster linie unterhalten sollen ins leben rufen,
ist alles okay.
ein text zu schreiben der unkommentiert einige fakten bearbeitet und selektiv zweckgebunden dekonstruiert vor dem hintergrund einer persönlichen meinung ist in diesem zusammenhang aber legiglich populistische meinungsmache,
und damit das selber was pfeiffer vorgeworfen wird.
und das sollte man kommentieren.


----------



## Valenzius (1. April 2009)

13/10 Ich finde das war der beste Erfahrungsbericht! Leider auch der letzte, aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spaß in RoM
Mal sehen ob ich´s auch anfange...


----------



## Dalmus (1. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wie ich darauf komme? Der Aprilscherz war nicht, dass er mit Wow aufhört nein!


Doch, doch, bestimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir hat die Lektüre wieder einmal sehr viel Spass bereitet. Sie war sogar besser als einige Posts, die darauf folgten (*g*).
Gehe dahin Damokles, ziehe durch die Weiten von RoM und kehre danach wieder zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Achja, man muß sicherlich nicht jeden Pfeifenheini dadurch ehren, daß man eine Wissenschaft daraus macht seine Äußerungen zu interpretieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> da bin ich mir auch ganz sicher,
> und da ich es schwierig finde eine ganze szene kollektiv aufschreien zu hören über informationen die bestenfalls zu 20% der realität entsprechen empfinde ich da äusserungsbedarf.
> warum sollte man es einfach ignorieren wenn du selber siehst das kaum einer weiss wovon er redet?
> 
> ...



Ich unterstelle Pfeiffer nicht, sich unzureichend bezüglich seiner Studie engagiert zu haben. Nur bin ich persönlich der Ansicht, er sei mit einer subjektiven Einstellung rangegangen und suchte eine wissenschaftliche Bestätigung für seine Meinung. Dass man bei einem solchen komplexen Themengebiet wie die Beeinflussung der Psyche durch Medien auf Widersprüche trifft, ist klar. 
Allerdings wägt Pfeiffer nicht ab. Für ihn gibt es kein Gut und Böse, denn die positiven Aspekte eines Onlinerollenspiels werden völlig vernachlässigt, selbst wenn sie Konsequenz einer sozialen Isolation sind. Denn wem vertraut sich der psychisch labile Zocker an, wenn er sich den Frust von der Seele reden will? Den Eltern - eher nicht. Gleichgesinnte sind da schon wahrscheinlicher. Aber das soll jetzt hier nicht das Thema sein.
Dr. Pfeiffer projiziert seine eigene Vorstellung von Sucht und Gewalt in Computerspielen - versärkt durch den einen oder anderen Komazocker, der tatsächlich in dieses Muster fällt.


----------



## DamokIes (1. April 2009)

Ich würde es einfach nicht übers Herz bringen, mit WoW und meinen Berichten aufzuhören.
Schon gar nicht für RoM!
In diesem Sinn:

*APRIL , APRIL*





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich glaube Damokles hört doch auf mit Wow!
> 
> Wie ich darauf komme? Der Aprilscherz war nicht, dass er mit Wow aufhört nein!
> 
> ...



Scheiße! Jetzt hab ich schon wieder gekotzt vor lachen. Wie geil! 





Zum Thema Vreen:

Ich muß damit leben, wenn eine oder sogar mehrere Personen meinen Humor (oder zumindest was ich dafür halte) nicht teilen/verstehen.
Aber einen Textersteller abzuurteilen, ohne jedoch vorher seinen Text gelesen zu haben, ist schlicht das Allerletzte!
Natürlich freue ich mich über die Aufmerksamkeit die ich für mein Hobby bekomme, wer würde das nicht?
Fraglich finde ich allerdings die Aufmerksamkeit, die dir dein Hobby (flame) einbringt.
Kannst du damit wirklich so glücklich sein? Du tust mir ehrlich leid!

Aber nein!
Ich habe deinen Intellekt völlig verkannt. Denn würdest du einen Text in dieser Länge und in der Ich-Perspektive verfassen,
dann würde darin natürlich kein einziges Mal das Wort "ich" vorkommen. Hut ab!
Du bist Deutschland!


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Zum Thema Vreen:
> Ich habe deinen Intellekt völlig verkannt.




zumindest damit hast du recht


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2009)

rofl falsch zitieren (Ausschneiden von vereinzelten stellen) ist das hintervorletzte


----------



## Gast20180212 (1. April 2009)

> Ich würde es einfach nicht übers Herz bringen, mit WoW und meinen Berichten aufzuhören.
> Schon gar nicht für RoM!



es gibt doch noch einen gott !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DamokIes >> all


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> rofl falsch zitieren (Ausschneiden von vereinzelten stellen) ist das hintervorletzte




und evanescence das hinterletzte


----------



## XBiggX (1. April 2009)

Ja Vreen geile idee das wenn einem keine gegenantwort einfällt einfach mal seine Musik beleidigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Evanescence ist sehr gut aber das wirklich hinterletzte ist ein schlechtes Zitat über sich so zurecht schneiden das du gut rüber kommst und es dann als Signatur zu verwenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Ihr tut ihm damit sowas von einen Gefallen xD Ich würde mich in seiner Position zumindest über eure Posts sehr freuen. O:
Was meint ihr, warum er das Zitat so zurechtgeschnipselt hat? Um gut dazustehen? Ganz bestimmt...


----------



## -Darxx (1. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Heute schon an die eigene Nase gefasst?
> Ich bezweifel, das du den Text, in dieser kurzen Zeit schon gelesen, geschweige denn verstanden hast.



Um... ich bezweifle generell, dass sich das er durchließt. Hab ehrlich gesagt bessere Sachen mit meiner Zeit zu tun. 

(übrigens schöner Avatar -.-)


----------



## skap (1. April 2009)

Bumbumlee schrieb:


> also ich habs grad gelesen und für mich steht fest : dumm gelaufen, auch dein erfahrungsbericht wird viele leute nicht daran hindern weiter wow zu spielen, man merkt das dir alles mitlerweile auf den geist geht, von daher haste es auch richtig gemacht was anderes zu spielen. aber auch deine löbliche schreibweise macht dich nicht besser. klein bissle mimimimi is schon dabei ^^




Lies doch mal ein bisschen weiter und denk nochma ein paar Minuten nach bevor du weitertextest.


----------



## Murky&Lurky (1. April 2009)

Echt super geschrieben wie jeder Bericht 10/10 und vorm Bett gehen echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Murky & Lurky


----------



## devil-may-care (1. April 2009)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du uns im RoM-Forum von Buffed weiterhin mit erheiternden Erfahrungsberichten traktieren wirst *zwinkert*

Und .. darf ich aufdringliches Mädel fragen auf welchem Server? *grinst breit*


----------



## DamokIes (1. April 2009)

devil-may-care schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du uns im RoM-Forum von Buffed weiterhin mit erheiternden Erfahrungsberichten traktieren wirst *zwinkert*
> 
> Und .. darf ich aufdringliches Mädel fragen auf welchem Server? *grinst breit*



Ich hab doch den Text schon editiert? *zweifel* *nachschau*
Ich bleibe dem WoW erhalten und treu.

Und nun zu deiner Frage:
Ja darfst du!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (1. April 2009)

Ooh, schade. Der letzte Erfahrungsbericht über WoW...
Aber danke für deine tollen Texte Damokles!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es war jedesmal eine Freude, deine Berichte zu lesen.

mfg Dude


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. April 2009)

hey schrieb:


> Ooh, schade. *Der letzte Erfahrungsbericht über WoW*...
> Aber danke für deine tollen Texte Damokles!
> 
> 
> ...


Manchmal ist es ganz hilfreich, mehr als nur den Eröffnungsbeitrag zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sim1589 (2. April 2009)

Puh war ich froh als ich dein Edit gelesen habe^^ bin echt drauf reingefallen und deinen Bericht fand ich mal wieder echt gelungen. So manche (hab nur Seite 1 des Threads gelesen) scheinen deinen Humor nicht zu verstehen, dazu kann ich nur sagen : Ihr Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich freuts immer zu sehen, dass es wieder einen neuen Erfahrungsbericht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoku (2. April 2009)

Zum Glück nur ein Aprilscherz sein Wechsel zu RoM <3
Wie immer sehr schön beschrieben und ich freue mich, noch mehr davon zu lesen ;D


----------



## Darkdamien (2. April 2009)

wie immer super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vor allem das mit der "Halts Maul Mage" Taste :-D


----------



## Tuevy (2. April 2009)

Bin noch nicht lange hier und kenne dich (und deine *eindrücke*) nicht.

Aber die Schreibweise und der Aufbau deines Textes waren sehr gut abgestimmt so das man wirklich dachte in das 
Gehirn eines potenziellen Amok-Läufers zu schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


oder anders gesagt:

ein sehr aufwendiger aber dafür gelungender Aprilscherz!


MFG


----------



## Stonewhip (2. April 2009)

Ich, für meinen Teil, danke Damokles vielmals für die aufheiternden und ironisch-sarkastischen "Berichte".

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei RoM.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (2. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es ganz hilfreich, mehr als nur den Eröffnungsbeitrag zu lesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, wieso bitte das denn? Da kann man doch nicht mehr locker aus dem Handgelenk posten wenn man weiß um was es geht, also ehrlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (2. April 2009)

Damokles ist in alter Form zurück!

Nach dem meiner Meinung höchstens noch als mäßig zu bezeichnendem Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7 und dem nur minimal besserem Bericht Nr. 8 hatte ich schon fast die Hoffnung verloren... aber: Wow!!! Es ist lange her seit ich im buffed-Forum etwas vergleichbar lustiges gelesen habe! Besonders der Screenshot war echt der Hammer, gut das du geistesgegenwärtig den Spruch per Screenshot dokumentiert hast!

10 / 10 schön das du wieder so lustig schreibst wie zu Beginn Damo!


----------



## Nahan (2. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja, wieso bitte das denn? Da kann man doch nicht mehr locker aus dem Handgelenk posten wenn man weiß um was es geht, also ehrlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube, du meinst eher:
Man kann nicht mehr locker aus dem Handgelenk posten, wenn man glaubt zu wissen, worum es geht! Dazu reicht es nämlich aus, die ersten zwei Sätze zu lesen, so dass man den Rest des Textes und alle weiteren Posts inhaltlich anscheinend ebenso verstanden hat. Manche haben doch einfach nicht genug Zeit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Wieder mal ein sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht - definitiv der beste in letzter Zeit. Und sehr netter Aprilscherz - ich glaube, auf diesen sind prozentual am meisten reingefallen (die meisten sind ja sehr durchschaubar)!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (2. April 2009)

Sehr unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau wie die anderen
Weiter so !


----------



## Technocrat (2. April 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> ernsthaft jetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schätze, er kennt nur den Intellekt...


----------



## Seryma (2. April 2009)

*Beifall zoll* Damokles, du bist genial! Deine Berichte sind immer schön zu lesen^^ wenigstens geht es nicht nur mir so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so! MfG, Seryma


----------



## Eviath (2. April 2009)

Endlich !
Lang lang ist's her das ein frischer Efahrungsbericht zu lesen war^^

Wieder mal der Hammer Damokles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (2. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich würde es einfach nicht übers Herz bringen, mit WoW und meinen Berichten aufzuhören.
> Schon gar nicht für RoM!
> In diesem Sinn:
> 
> ...



Was für ein Bastard.. Ich wünsch Dir den fiesesten Durchfall+Magen-Darm-Infekt, den man sich nur vorstellen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. April 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Was für ein Bastard.. Ich wünsch Dir den fiesesten Durchfall+Magen-Darm-Infekt, den man sich nur vorstellen kann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wünsch ihm einfach einen Mage der beim Blümchen farmen ein Pvp-Set trägt und es auch zu benutzen weiß! Ich glaube das würde ihn viel mehr ärgern! oO


----------



## Esda (2. April 2009)

ich hab mich eben riesig gefreut, als ich deinen neuen Thread gesehen hab, ich les deine Berichte totaaaaal gern! 

Beim Weiterlesen hab ich mich dann auch wahnsinnig amüsiert: 
a) wegen der Unsicherheit un Theorien, ob du mit WoW aufhörst und 
b) über Vreen, der sich ganz toll über die viele Aufmerksamkeit freuen darf. Gz dir! 

persönlich fand ich (uha, darf man noch 'ich' schreiben? Ich hab gehört, das macht mann nicht... Mist! Schon wieder!) die  "Halts-Maul-Mage-Taste", die "Ich-sagte-halts-Maul-und-komm-her-Taste", die "Bleib-stehen-Setzei-Taste" und die "Ich-sags-dir-zum-letzten-Mal-halts-Maul-Taste" die Highlights des Berichts! 

Go on like this! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mach in deinen Nächsten pls mal was vom Ohrensammler rein. Wir sind doch alle neugierig was ihr so treibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


PS: ich bin ja noch neu hier; kann man hier im Forum wen ignorieren? und wenn ja, schreibt mir, falls doch noch was von Vreen kommt, das sich zu lesen lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (2. April 2009)

Netter Bericht ... lässt sich schön lesen und ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so und viel spaß beim blümchen sammeln. 

ich glaube Vreen ist der Gnom Magier der Pause hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil sonst hätte er nicht so viel Zeit soviel Mist zu posten und würde nicht so empfindlich auf den Text reagieren. Außerdem wie kommt es das du den Text so stark kritisierst wenn du allen unbedingt deutlich machen willst das du ihn nicht gelesen hast ? Blöd ?


----------



## Jurok (2. April 2009)

Echt super Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 teilweiße sehr witzig und nicht langweilig zu lesen... obwohl ich nicht auf so ewig lange Texte steh.

Und da das nur ein Aprilscherz war, freu ich mich schon auf den nächsten Erfahrungsbericht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlenD (2. April 2009)

Der Bericht, ist genauso interessant wie "Schmunzelhaft"...wie die vorgänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ehm...und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du am ende nen:April April<hinterlassn!!

würde sagen<SCHÖN VERARSCHT>haha


----------



## Jahmaydoh (2. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ...
> Die Texte von Damokles sind gut geschrieben und jeder normale Mensch muß herzhaft lachen! Natürlich sind Geschmäcker verschieden aber ich glaube bei dir ist es was anderes!
> ...


Ich musste nicht herzhaft lachen, bin ich jetzt nicht normal?
Allerdings ist der Text wie die übrigen Berichte gut geschrieben und ich musste über einige Stellen schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum manche Leute dann so eine lächerliches Geschwurbel um einen Text machen wenn sie es ja eigentlich überhaupt nicht interessiert ist eigentlich das Lustige.



-Darxx schrieb:


> Um... ich bezweifle generell, dass sich das er durchließt. Hab ehrlich gesagt bessere Sachen mit meiner Zeit zu tun.
> 
> (übrigens schöner Avatar -.-)


aber Zeit eine Antwort zu schreiben ist vorhanden, jaja^^


----------



## Elemerus (2. April 2009)

der bericht ist einfach geil geschrieben, wie deine letzten 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  fast hät ich es dir mit dem aufhören geglaubt^^ 
naja komisch das der gm dich nicht gebannt hat (wegen buddcard-account und so   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## La Saint (2. April 2009)

> Jedenfalls beschließt ein Computergegner, der in der Nähe des Pflänzchens patroulliert, mich für meinen
> Faunafrefel zu bestrafen und greift rücksichtslos an



Flora! Es heißt Flora! Fauna ist die andere Flora. Und zwar die, die wegläuft.

SCNR ^^


Genialer Text. Hat wirklich Spass gemacht ihn zu lesen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Littelfoot (2. April 2009)

sehr schöner Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mich nervt das auch immer wenn ich mit meiner Druidin (noch im unter 70er Bereich) irgendwo in der Hölleninsel ein paar Kräuter pflücken will, in Kampf komme (bin Restro, da dauert das immer länger leider) und da ein Orc DK Stufe 80 vom Himmel kommt und die mir klaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nixahnung (2. April 2009)

Sehr schöner Text!!!

Nette Geschichte und ganz gut geschrieben!

Aber:

Fängt mit irgendeinem Bericht über "Amoklaufgefährdet durch Spiele wie WOW" an, und mündet in einen persönlichen Alltagsablauf!?!?

Wobei:
das mit der ALDI-Kasse stimmt (auch in anderen Geschäften), auch ich gehe nach einem sch... Arbeitstag gerne nach Azeroth. Wenn mich aber schon die ersten beiden Quests nerven, ist das für mich kein Grund auf "Blümchenpflücken" in eben dem besagten Spiel umzusteigen (nur um mir, s.o., noch mehr Streß zu holen), sondern mache die Kiste aus und genieße RL (gerade bei DIESEM WETTER)!

@TE:
freut mich für Dich wenn Du von WOW weg kommst  (nur um in ein anderes, zeitraubenden, "potentiell gefährdentes" MMORPG zu wechseln.
Bedeutet für Dich wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich eine Änderung (außer der monatlichen Ersparniss), aber verschont uns vielleicht vor solchen Threads, welche zeitgemäße Propaganda als Grundlage zur übertriebenen Polemik nehmen!

cu never in ROM

Grüßle


----------



## SyntaXKilla (2. April 2009)

LOL xD
Ich hab jetzt den kompletten Thread gelesen...

Dein neuester Erfahrungsbericht war schon super, gut gemacht  *clap*
aber das, was Vreen seit Seite 1 da abliefert und das ihm immer noch nicht langweilig geworden ist,
ist nochmal viel lustiger xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so, ich kugel mich vor Lachen xD


----------



## Rantja (2. April 2009)

Danke dafür, hab gut gelacht! =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalimana (2. April 2009)

genial geschrieben - hab mich wie bei den anderen erfahrungsberichten wieder mal gekugelt vor lachen^^


----------



## Erital (2. April 2009)

Schön geschrieben und vor allem: schön verarscht... -.-

Nichtsdestotrotz: freu mich schon auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte deinerseits! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für alle die von dem guten Vreen einfach nicht genug bekommen können;

Hier ist er noch einmal für die Hosentasche! Emogotchi


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. April 2009)

Ist gleich wieder offen.

So, wieder offen. Bleibt beim Thema.
Falls nicht, gebe ich persönliche Hilfestellung.


----------



## Teradas (2. April 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja Have fun mit dem Billig abklatsch von WoW(jaja flame on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Billig abklatsch von WoW lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie geil.Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (2. April 2009)

herrlich! *Lachtränen aus den Augenwinkeln wisch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (2. April 2009)

An die First Posts: Er ist sowas wie ein Komiker und er hats drauf .


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (2. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> WoW-Spieler sind alle potentielle Amokläufer.




Da gebe ich dem Mann vollkommen Recht. Seitdem ich WoW spiele habe ich immer diese Gedanken im Kopf. Diese Gedanken die mir sagen das es nicht schlimm ist humanoide Lebensformen zu töten weil sie ja sowieso gleich wieder 5 Meter neben mir spawnen. Ich entwickle auch viel mehr Fantasie seitdem ich WoW spiele. Ich stelle mir immer vor das der Vrykul den ich da grade umniete mein Nachbar ist. Der miese Drecksack, der muss sowieso bald dran glauben wenn der nicht aufpasst. Das mein Vater seit nun 14 Jahren starker Alkoholiker ist, keinen Job hat und mich und meine Mutter fast jeden Tag prügelt finde ich nebensächlich. Auch das ich in de Schule gemobbt werde und es keine Sau interessiert. Vertrauenslehrer ? LOL der miese Arsch kümmert sich sowieso nur um die hübschen Mädchen. Genau diese blöden Schla**** die mich alle nicht mögen und ich zwar nun bald 18 werde aber noch nie eine feste Freundin hatte. 

Gut das es da noch die Leute im Schützenverein gibt. Die sind anders, die verstehen mich und Waffen sind mal einfach richtig geil Sone Waffe in der Hand zu halten und auf eine Humanoide Papierscheibe zu schießen bei der die unterschiedlichen Regionen unterschiedliche Punkte geben ist einfach mal geil. Da fühlt man sich wie ein Gott. Toll ist auch das ich mir nun nachdem ich mehrere Jahre im Schützenverein bin mir nun 2 Kleinkaliber-Handfeuerwaffen zulegen durfte und diese fast überall mit hinnehmen darf. Macht schonwas her. Mich labert mittlerweile keiner mehr dumm von der Seite an weil alle wissen das ich zwei Knarren dabei habe und ein ziemlich guter Schütze bin wie man an den ganzen Pokalen in meinem Zimmer erkennen kann. Letztes Jahr war ich der erste Schützenkönig der noch nicht volljährig war.

Ich verlasse bald meine Schule und werde mir irgendeinen unterbezahlten Job suchen müssen um meinen Unterhalt zu bestreiten. Ich hatte schon mehrere Nebenjobs in der Richtung. Noch nie hatte ich einen netten Chef. Wenn man nicht zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit zur Stelle ist wird man einfach gegen jemand andeen ersetzt und bekommt nichtmals den tariflich angeblich garantieren Mindestlohn. Ich weiß nicht wie mein Leben in Zukunft aussehen wird aber viel Zufriedenheit wird es wohl nicht geben. 

Da sich ausser meinen Leuten im Schützenverein sonst keiner für mich interessiert habe ich angefangen im Internet zu chatten und irgendwann zu spielen. Dort ist alles viel einfacher. Die meisten Menschen sind mir gegenüber von Anfang an offen und sehen nicht wie ich lebe und beurteilen mich nicht  nachdem was ich verdiene oder meinem Schulabschluss , meinen Noten, meinem Vater von dem man wenn man ihn kennt allgemein ausgegangen wird das der Sohn auch nix taugen kann bei den miesen Wurzeln. 

und nun lese ich grade das ich eine tickende Zeitbombe bin weil ich WoW spielen. Ein zukünftiger Amokläufer. Wie recht ihr Spezialisten doch alle habt. Wenn ich mal Amoklaufen sollte wüsste ich schon wer als erstes dran glauben wird. Aber heute abend habe ich keine Zeit dafür denn gleich ist Naxx25er aber vielleicht lässt es sich ja morgen einrichten.

mfg


----------



## Dark_Pala (2. April 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Lies doch mal ein bisschen weiter und denk nochma ein paar Minuten nach bevor du weitertextest.



Guter Gedanke ^^ Der Meinung war ich auch, bis ich mich mal genauer erkundigt hab.
Man beachte die Daten der Posts: Damokles schreibt am 1.4, dass die ganze Story mit dem Aufhören nen Witz war.
Dein zitierter Post allerdings wurde am 31.3 verfasst.... nah dämmerts ^^ 
Falss nicht ... das mit dem Scherz steht da erst seit ca. 15 std, nachdem dein Verfasser deines Zitates auf " Antort hinzufügen" geklickt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (2. April 2009)

La schrieb:


> Flora! Es heißt Flora! Fauna ist die andere Flora. Und zwar die, die wegläuft.



Du hast natürlich Recht! Und ich werde das sofort ändern. Vielen Dank, dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.
Jetzt weiß ich, dass du mich wirklich magst!
Und an all die Anderen:
Schämt euch, das ihr mich hättet dumm sterben lassen!
Ihr Damohasser!




nixahnung schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Text!!!
> 
> Nette Geschichte und ganz gut geschrieben!
> 
> ...




Ich glaub, ich hab grad nen Elefanten im Rohr...
Erst lobst du den Text und rühmst ihn, wie gut er geschrieben ist. 
Dann, Drei Zeilen weiter, soll ich das Forum mit solchen Texten verschonen?
Ich würde das Geld, das du dem Schizophrenietherapeuten bezahlst, wieder zurückverlangen.
Ich schwöre dir, das ist ein Pfuscher!

Und mal ganz privat unter uns Kegelschwestern:
Den kurzen Schlenker zu der "Meinung von der Pfeiffe" brauchte ich, um den Anfangsgag (Kassenschlange) aufzubauen der am Ende des Berichts abschließt.
Das ist im Nachhinein betrachtet, vielleicht ein dummer Schachzug von mir gewesen, aber beim Zeitpunkt des schreibens, hielt ich das für eine gute Idee.
Ich hätte natürlich eine von diesen "Pfeifferstudien" copy/pasten können statt diesen Bericht zu verfassen.
Die sind auf jeden Fall lachhaft und allemal lustiger als ne Nagelbettentzündung oder ein polemischer Text von mir.
Sollte ich aber einmal die Absicht haben, einen polemischen Text zu verfassen, anstatt meiner üblichen ironisch/sarkastischen Art treu zu bleiben,
werde ich es dir sofort mitteilen. Dann darfst du gerne wiederkommen und wir beide machen dann ein Propagandafass auf! Wegen mir auch zeitgemäß.


----------



## Shedanhul (2. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich Recht! Und ich werde das sofort ändern. Vielen Dank, dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.
> Jetzt weiß ich, dass du mich wirklich magst!
> Und an all die Anderen:
> Schämt euch, das ihr mich hättet dumm sterben lassen!
> Ihr Damohasser!



Psst: Vllt. waren die Anderen genauso "dumm".^^
BTW: Genial, wie alle deine Berichte


----------



## Mitzushi (3. April 2009)

@Damokles
Netter Erfahrungsbericht. Nur bisschen in die Länge gezogen (nein, ich bin nicht lesefaul, ich fand es nur an manchen Stellen in die Länge gezogen). Die Beziehung der Themen zueinander kommt einen anfangs etwas unlogisch vor (welche man aber beim längeren Nachdenken wieder etwas nachvollziehen kann). Aber ansonsten wieder ein Text, der zum Schmunzeln anregt.


@Shamrock
Endlich mal jemand, der die Oberflächlichkeit der sogenannten "Experten" in einem passend ironischen Text verpackt hat.
Laut diesen "Experten" gibt es immer nur die Ursache namens "Computerspiele" und der Rest wird komplett ausgelassen.
Deinen Text werde ich mir merken, wenn wieder so eine Diskussion beginnt.


----------



## crulixx (3. April 2009)

lese immer wieder gerne die berichte von damokles 
die sind echt brilliant geschrieben, machen spaß, regen auch ab un an zum nachdenken an, und heben sich deutlich vom 08150 zeugs in den foren ab.
deswegen widme ich damokles meinen ersten beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiter so !


----------



## Palatinum (3. April 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Troll dich woanders hin, Nervensäge.




da du ja erst 15 jahre jung bist, kläre ich dich mal auf. in einem forum finden diskussionen statt. eine diskussion basiert auf argumenten. da du keines genannt hast hast, trägst du auch in keinster weise zur diskussion bei, was deine anwesenheit im prinzip sinnlos macht. der zweite punkt wäre, dass man auch nicht wildfremde leute einfach beleidigt. da wir aber schon festgestellt haben, dass deine anwesenheit aufgrund der fehlenden argumentation sinnlos ist, fällt deine beleidigung unter den gleichen gesichtspunkt. schlicht und einfach sinnlos und deinem alter entsprechend kindisch. da die moderatoren hier im forum aber anscheinend ein noch niedrigeres niveau fahren, wird das hier wohl der normale umgangston sein, was dich aber nicht zu dem irrtum verleiten sollte, dass man in der realen welt leute ohne konsequenzen beleidigen kann.


----------



## Barrages (3. April 2009)

Palatinum schrieb:


> ich sehe nicht ganz den unterschied zwischen dem von dir verurteilten prof. dr. christian pfeiffer und dir selbst. ihr nehmt euch beide ein massenmedium und wollt aufgrund der momentanen aufmerksamkeit der medien auf den erfolgszug aufspringen. dieses ganze rumgeblogge liest eh keiner. also wird verzweifelt ein bereich gesucht, um seine geschriebenen sinnlosen worte, die angeblich lustig und unterhaltsam sein sollen, mitteilen zu können.



Bei dem Schmarn den du da schreibst, darfst du dich nicht wundern wenn dich nen User als "Nervensäge" betitelt (Was ja solch ein schlimmer Schimpfwort ist)^^
Und um ehrlich zu sein, ich kann die Reaktion absolut nachvollziehen. Faselst da was von: auf den erfolgszug aufspringen etc. was totaler Schwachsinn ist.

Glaube nicht das Damokles die Erfahrungsberichte schreibt damit die buffed User ihm Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Zudem es sich bei mittlerweile 9 Erfahrungsberichten niemals um eine (momentane Aufmerksamkeit) handeln kann.

Also leb damit, wer austeilt muß auch einstecken können!

BTT: Dickes Lob an Damokles, wieder einmal toll geschrieben und sehr unterhaltsam. Freu mich das du WoW weiterhin erhalten bleibst. Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Erfahrungsbericht (Meine Aufmerksamkeit ist dir sicher^^)

LG Barrages


----------



## 44IsoO (3. April 2009)

Immer wieder herrlich, Damokles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (3. April 2009)

Einfach nur genial!! 
Hab mich gerade durch alle Deine Berichte gelesen und die ein oder andere Situation wiedererkannt.
Hast einen neuen Fan! Mach bitte weiter damit!


----------



## linkoa (11. April 2009)

hm,aus irgendeinem grund kann ich die links der anderen berichte nicht öffnen,besser gesagt,wenn ich bei "buffed verlassen?" auf weiter klicke,sagt er mir die url sei falsch, kann man das beheben?


----------



## tschilpi (12. April 2009)

Ich kanns irgendwie nicht so recht aus dem Text entnehmen: Das du mit WoW aufhoerst war doch ein Aprilscherz, oder? ^^


----------



## DamokIes (12. April 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ich kanns irgendwie nicht so recht aus dem Text entnehmen: Das du mit WoW aufhoerst war doch ein Aprilscherz, oder? ^^



Öhm...
Ich bekomme langsam Panik und Selbstzweifel.
Hab ich jetzt den Text editiert?
Schnell mal nachgeschaut. Ja hab ich!
Hab ich wirklich? Nochmal nachschauen.
Puh, ich hab.
Aber vielleicht ändert sich der Text ja auch, bei jedem dritten *klick*.
Nochmal fix aufrufen. Nee, da ändert sich nichts. Ich hab ihn tatsächlich so verändert, 
dass für jeden ersichtlich ist, das es ein Aprilscherz war. Oder doch nicht?
Nochmal eben aufrufen, um ganz sicher zu sein. Tatsächlich, ich hab ihn wirklich geändert.

Also wenn eure Rache für meinen kleinen Scherz darin besteht, das diese Aprilscherzfragerei meinen 
Namecallinggag im Marathon besiegt, geb ich mich geschlagen. 
Ihr seid die besseren Possenreißer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanissa (24. April 2009)

Herrlich einfach nur genial. Wurde grade von meinem Mitbewohner mit Scheiß Musik zu nachtschlafender Zeit geweckt - meine entsprechende Laune (welche Tür darf ich einschlagen damit ich ihm nicht weh tue) kann man sich wahrscheinlich vorstellen. Und dann sehe ich da meinen kleinen Buffed-Erfahrungsbericht-Lesezeichen-Button und ich denke - was solls ein wenig lachen hat noch nie geschadet. Liest du dir mal wieder den kleinen BC-Account durch - die Stelle mit Tom Hanks find ich einfach nur super. Aber nein es kommt besser, es ist was neues da^^ Juchuuu. Meine Laune ist wieder super, mein Mitbewohner kotzt, weil ich so laut gelacht hab und mein Tag ist gerettet. Danke!

EDIT: ach ja und ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die sich über dich aufregen oder dich runtermachen. Wer lachen will, sollte weiterlesen, wer spassbefreit ist sollte es einfach lassen ist meine Meinung...


----------



## Metadron72 (24. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> wahnsinn mit welchem..



ist nu so lang keiner mehr auf dich eingegangen das du von selber wieder bissl was quasseln musst ? und das ende deines textes ist wieder genauso peinlich wie die posts davor ...

mist nu hab ich dem troll wieder ne vorlage gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@topic, ich fand den text ebenfall super vor allem das mit dem blodxxx und dem umgefallenen doppelpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNanc (24. April 2009)

Einfach Genail!

dein schreibstil ist einfach herrlich!  Einfach nur Danke schön!


----------



## Grobius (24. April 2009)

Wieso heissen die Trolle - Trolle? Eben drumm!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (24. April 2009)

hmm, wieso hab ich den erst jetzt entdeckt?
tolles werk wie immer, sogar deutlich länger.
und um es nochmal klar zu machen:
DAMOKLES BLEIBT BEI WOW

hoffe du schreibst auch weiter...


----------



## Lycidia (24. April 2009)

ICH LIEBE DICH DAMOKLES ^^ *BH's werf

Geile Texte...einfach nur top. Ich empfehle sie schon die ganze Zeit meinen Gildenkollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach schön weiter so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (24. April 2009)

Lycidia schrieb:


> ICH LIEBE DICH DAMOKLES ^^ *BH's werf



Bitte nur getragene! Alles Andere wäre ekelig!
Und wäre es vermessen, zu fragen welche Körbchengröße?
Ab "D" muß ich nämlich anfangen mit Polstermaterial zu arbeiten, damit sie mir passen.


----------



## Error2000 (24. April 2009)

Wie immer ein lustiger Bericht von dir. ^^

10/10


----------



## Orksä1 (27. April 2009)

einfach nur genial geschrieben ein klassischer fall von selfowned von dem gnom ^^


----------



## Lokibu (30. April 2009)

Menno gleich zwei Berichte verpasst. Sowas gehört in die News *gg* Freue mich schon auf den nächsten.


----------



## Ginkohan (30. April 2009)

omg und ich hab schon leicht *schnüff* gemacht weil ich dachte dass Damo keine Berichte mehr macht.

Can't wait to read the next!


----------



## obi-wan (30. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> na da brauch aber jemand ganz dringend aufmerksamkeit was?



Ich finde die Ausführungen des TE -übrigens in einer Art und Weise an der sich manch einer hier in den Foren eine Scheibe abschneiden kann- in einer sehr vergnüglichen, bildhaften Sprache, sehr kurzweilig.

Der TE versteht es auf jeden Fall seine Erlebnisse auf eine sehr nette Art zu verarbeiten, und uns alle daran teilhaben.
Wer das nicht möchte, muss es ja nicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele andere würden dazu nur einen kurzen fäkalisierten Flame abgeben.

Ob er Aufmerksamkeit benötigt oder nicht, möchte ich nicht berurteilen, wenn man mich jedoch nach meiner Meinung fragen würde ... nein ein Mensch der sich in diese Art und Weise ausdrücken kann wird sicherlich nicht unter einem Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Damo ... weiter und thumbs up !


Lg

Faenis


----------



## Lycidia (30. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Bitte nur getragene! Alles Andere wäre ekelig!
> Und wäre es vermessen, zu fragen welche Körbchengröße?
> Ab "D" muß ich nämlich anfangen mit Polstermaterial zu arbeiten, damit sie mir passen.




Ich hab extra ein paar richtig durchgeschwitzte, wochenlang getragene, mit Knoblauch eingeriebene...reicht das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja - die kannst du dann auch noch mit diversen Taschentüchern ausstopfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Ich hab extra ein paar richtig durchgeschwitzte, wochenlang getragene, mit Knoblauch eingeriebene...reicht das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im schlimmsten Fall geb ich noch als "Naturalienrabatt" ein paar benutzte Sportsocken aus nicht-klimatisierten Turnschuhen hinzu! Ich denke das sollte reichen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall geb ich noch als "Naturalienrabatt" ein paar benutzte Sportsocken aus nicht-klimatisierten Turnschuhen hinzu! Ich denke das sollte reichen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rei*e*chen


----------



## Leeeroy (30. April 2009)

goil


----------



## Crywalda (30. April 2009)

Damokles  ... ich bin wieder mal fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor Lachen.

Ein Sonnenstrahl im Leben einer alten Frau.
Danke und ich warte auf den nächsten Bericht

Und zu dem Umloggen und Char erstellen:
Ist mir vor ca. 2 Wochen auch passiert und ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als der mich mit dem LV 1 char anschreibt und endlos beschimpft, weil ich ihn im Sturmgipfel vom Flieger geholt hatte.
Warum ist er auch pvp geflaggt über der Eisfestung???


----------



## DamokIes (30. April 2009)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Ich hab extra ein paar richtig durchgeschwitzte, wochenlang getragene, mit Knoblauch eingeriebene...reicht das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit dem Knoblauch brauchte nicht unbedingt. Das mach ich hinterher gern selbst.
Und meine Nippel haben eine Zellstoffallergie (Huch, oh nein. Ich hab mich über Allergiker lustig gemacht. Schnell ruft einen Admin!)
deshalb kommt als Polsterung nur Akopatz in Frage.


----------



## Syrras (2. Mai 2009)

@Damo: Böses Product Placement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber netter Bericht, erinnert mich an meinen Resto Schami der den Magier der Gruppe um Wasser gebeten hat (der Krieger ist Amok gelaufen und hat einen Pull nach dem Anderen aufgrund von "Restwut" abgezogen).
Worraufhin mein Schamane ein einziges hebeigezaubertes Wasser angehandelt bekommt.
...Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (2. Mai 2009)

Wunderschöner Bericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. Mai 2009)

Wie immer super geschrieben, hab das ganze zwar schon am 1.4 gelesen hatte allerdings keine Zeit zum posten, hols nun mal nach. Auf ner Skala von 1-10 wäre es ne 10.


----------



## Nomine08 (2. Mai 2009)

Text von aussen her betrachtet recht gut, allerdings hat man nach einer Weile einfach nur noch den anschein dass du ein verklemmter 10 Jaehriger bist der sich in einem Thread ueber andere ablassen will, weil er nicht genug Aufmerksamkeit hat. (nicht persoenlich nehmen)
Der Text an sich war bei naeherer betrachtung vergleichbar mit Aldi-Billig-Produkten (im uebertragenen Sinn).

Bewertung:
Ein Paar lustige Stellen, Text etwas zu lang gefasst, einige Kommentare einfach unnoetig und sch...., Abschlusssatz kannst du ins RoM Forum posten aber nicht ins WoW Forum (passt einfach nicht hier rein und mit solchen Kommentaren wirst du nicht wirklich leser gewinnen)

auf einer Skala von 1-10 wuerde ich die 4 Punkte fuer den gesamten Text verpassen.


PS: Nenn bitte andere NICHT Kiddi! (1.man hat wie erwaehnt den Anschein dass du selbst ein ,,Kiddy'' bist
                                                     2.WENN du schon Kiddy schreibst dann bitte richtig!--->jeder hat zwar andere scheibweisen aber in diesem Fall ist ->Kiddy<- 
                                                        die Richtige.
                                                     3.Du Versaust dir deine Texte nur unnoetig mit unpassenden Kommentaren!)

Diese Antwort soll keineswegs Kritik sein es soll eher ein Hinweis darauf sein wie du deine Texte in Zukunft verbessern koenntest.


MFG


----------



## Gulwar (2. Mai 2009)

Wie immer und bei allem sind die anderen schuld. Böser Gnom.
Das hier nur die  halbe Wahrheit erzählt wird dürfte klar sein. Aber letztlich ist es auch egal für was der TE einen Tag gebannt wurde. Jedenfalls nicht für Blümchenpflücken und PvP Sieg.
Sowas ist Wasser auf den Mühlen der Verbotsbefürworter


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Wie immer und bei allem sind die anderen schuld. Böser Gnom.
> Das hier nur die  halbe Wahrheit erzählt wird dürfte klar sein. Aber letztlich ist es auch egal für was der TE einen Tag gebannt wurde. Jedenfalls nicht für Blümchenpflücken und PvP Sieg.
> Sowas ist Wasser auf den Mühlen der Verbotsbefürworter


also soweit ich das verstanden habe wurde nicht der TE sondern der lvl1 troll den der gnom erstellt hat gebannt bzw der acc von eben jenen.


----------



## Schamikus (2. Mai 2009)

Also wenn es wie du sagst nach diesem Pfeiffer A****loch geht werden bald alle Spiele verboten in Zelda schlägst du mit einem schwert teils auf humanoide ein in Streetfighter boxt man sich die birne voll usw das gibts in jedem Spiel. mein Fazit ist: DIeser Pfeiffer is nur neidisch auf unsere generation weil er so ein hinterweltler is und mit der Technik net  mitkommen und sie daher verbieten will



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelSnake (2. Mai 2009)

man man, da haben wirklich einige den text nicht verstanden.
seine texte sind immer super :-)

http://www.frauenfeindlichesarschloch.de


----------



## Badukai (2. Mai 2009)

Christian Pfeifer hat überhaupt keine Ahnung wie viele Politiker auch, obwohl ich Politiker mag, aber nicht die die sich nicht Zeit nehmen etwas selber zu recherchieren, von daher hättest du gar nicht weiter drüber nachdenken sollen, ihm hören sowieso nicht viele Leute zu, hast dir umsonst den Kopf zerbrochen und dich vllt. noch über ihn aufgeregt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Mai 2009)

Nomine08 schrieb:


> Diese Antwort soll keineswegs Kritik sein es soll eher ein Hinweis darauf sein wie du deine Texte in Zukunft verbessern koenntest.



Oje wie sieht es dann erst aus, wenn du anfängst zu kritisieren *fürcht*

Aber ich muss dir heftig widersprechen. Ich kenne Damo und er wirkt keinen Tag jünger als 11 *drauf besteh*


----------



## Gast20180212 (2. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber ich muss dir heftig widersprechen. Ich kenne Damo und er wirkt keinen Tag jünger als 11 *drauf besteh*



... und nachts wächst Pfeffer auf den Bäumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (3. Mai 2009)

Nomine08 schrieb:


> Text von aussen her betrachtet recht gut, allerdings hat man nach einer Weile einfach nur noch den anschein dass du ein verklemmter 10 Jaehriger bist der sich in einem Thread ueber andere ablassen will, weil er nicht genug Aufmerksamkeit hat. (nicht persoenlich nehmen)
> Der Text an sich war bei naeherer betrachtung vergleichbar mit Aldi-Billig-Produkten (im uebertragenen Sinn).
> 
> Bewertung:
> ...



Als aller erstes, möchte ich mich mal bei Dir bedanken! Nicht jeder erkennt auf den ersten Blick, mein jung gebliebenes Gemüt.
Wo da meine Verklemmung steckt, bleibt mir allerdings schleierhaft. Ich befürchte, das eine Verklemmung eher dazu führt, 
eben nicht solche Texte zu verfassen. Korrigier mich ruhig!
Und dann muß ich Dir sagen, dass sich hinter den meisten "Aldi-Billig-Produkten" namenhafte Hersteller verbirgen und/oder
Bestnoten in Warentests bekommen. Also muß ich Dir auch für diese Einschätzung herzlich danken!

Zu der Bewertung:
-Humor ist nunmal Geschmacksache und ich kann nicht Jeden punktgenau treffen. Es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die Fips Asmussen total toll finden!?!
-Eine Textlänge ist relativ zu bewerten. Siehe kürzester Witz der Welt -->  Brennholzverleih
-Kommentare meinerseits (und das wird Dir aufgefallen sein, falls du meine anderen Texte auch gelesen/verstanden hast) gehören zu meiner Form 
der Berichterstattung einfach dazu denn sonst wären es nicht *meine* Erfahrungen!
-Und das ich kaum nennenswert viele Leser finde, die sich für meine Texte begeistern können, stört mich auch nicht. Die paar Hundert Kommentare...
-Was dieser Abschlusssatz


DamokIes schrieb:


> Falls ich diesem Gnom nochmal begegnen sollte, werde ich mich bei ihm bedanken müssen.
> Dank WoW und seiner tatkräftigen Unterstützung wurde aus meinem Tag doch noch ein schöner!


in einem RoM-Forum zu suchen hat, verschließt sich völlig meinem Kenntnisstand!

Und jetzt werd ich extra, und nur für Dich, mal etwas klarstellen.
Ich lasse mir von niemanden den Mund verbieten! Wenn ich jemanden als "Kiddie" bezeichnen möchte, werde ich das auch weiterhin immer dann 
verwenden, wenn sich die jeweilige Person dementsprechend verhält. Denn ich definiere niemanden nach reellem Alter, sondern nach seinem Verhalten so.
Nicht ernstzunehmender Link zum Thema Kiddie


----------



## Nomine08 (3. Mai 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Als aller erstes, möchte ich mich mal bei Dir bedanken! Nicht jeder erkennt auf den ersten Blick, mein jung gebliebenes Gemüt.
> Wo da meine Verklemmung steckt, bleibt mir allerdings schleierhaft. Ich befürchte, das eine Verklemmung eher dazu führt,
> eben nicht solche Texte zu verfassen. Korrigier mich ruhig!
> Und dann muß ich Dir sagen, dass sich hinter den meisten "Aldi-Billig-Produkten" namenhafte Hersteller verbirgen und/oder
> ...



So da du Anscheinend ein problem mit meinem Beitrag hast fuehle ich mich dazu beraten auch mal wieder zu antworten.

Also zu Den Aldi-Bliig-Produkten:
Wenn du so Schlau bist kannst du mir ja sicherlich ein paar Produkte nennen die in irgendeinem ofiziellen test auch nur an die 2. beste Note gekommen sind!

weg davon und weiter zum naechsten.


Zu den Kommentaren:
Ich hatte nach dem 1. Text schon einfach keine Lust mehr weiter zu lesen, obwohl ich begeisterter Leser verschiedenster Buecher bin.
Auch Lese ich gerne gute Beitraege in Foren die Meine Interessen vertreten, allerdings vergeht mir bei solchen Texten wie bei deinem schon in gewisser Weise die Lust darauf.

Du denkst doch nicht ernsthaft dass dir irgendjemand abkauft dass du immer nur Kleinigkeiten machst und dann andere so ausrasten, wie z.B der Gnom in deiner Geschichte, oder???

irgendwie habe ich das Gefuehl dass du das: ->Wenn du meine anderen Texte gelesen/verstanden hast<- als ausrede benutzt wenn andere deine Texte einfach nur sch.... finden.
Wenn du denkst dass du schlauer bist als andere und eben diese anderen deine Texte deswegen nicht verstehen muss ich dich leider enttaeuschen.

zu dem Abschlusssatz:
wuerdest du nachdenken dann wuesstest du welchen Satz ich meine, da du dies aber natuerlich nicht tust um andere irgendwie versuchst laecherlich zu machen, verstaerkt das nur meine behauptungen.

Fakt ist, dass ausser ein paar ausgefallenen Woertern, in deinen Texten einfach nichts ist was zum lesen verfuehrt.

Ich freue mich schon auf deinen naechsten verzweifelten Beitrag um dich weiter zu kritisieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Gast20180212 (3. Mai 2009)

Jaja immer diese Leute die Aufmerksamkeit brauchen, Nomine08 da bist du aufm falschen Boot.

Das ist keine Kritik was du von dir gibst, es ist schon gezieltes ansetzen von niveaulosen Kommentaren, kurz Müll.

Die eig sowieso keiner hören will weil so viele Leute FÜR DamokIes sind.

Und was heißt hier: "Ich freue mich schon auf deinen naechsten verzweifelten Beitrag um dich weiter zu kritisieren!"

Such dir andere Hobbys wo du mehr Chancen auf Erfolg hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (3. Mai 2009)

Nomine08 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach dem 1. Text schon einfach keine Lust mehr weiter zu lesen



Warum postest du das ganze Gesülze von dir dann bitte im neunten Erfahrungsbericht und nicht im ersten? 
Hat jemand die Nummer von Aiman Aballah?


----------



## MadRedCap (3. Mai 2009)

Nomine08 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf deinen naechsten verzweifelten Beitrag um dich weiter zu kritisieren!



Das ist so an den Haaren herbeigezogener geistiger Dünnschiss, das es fast schon weh tut. Liest du eigentlich auch mal, was du schreibst, informierst dich, bevor du kritisierst? Dann wüsstest du, das die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles schon immer eins waren: Entertainment für die Comunity. Wer will schon nachvollziehen, ob ihm ein Gnom ein Duell beim Blumenfarmen geboten hat? Wenn interessierts, ob es realistisch nachvollziehbar ist, wenn Jason Statham in Crank aus einer höhe von mehreren Kilometern auf ein Auto knallt und danach noch lebt? Ist genau das selbe: interessiert kein Schwein.
Wäre ich jedoch Damokles, würde meine Motivation, solche Geschichten zu schreiben, einfach nur Abstürzen, wenn ich sehe, dass solche Vollhonken in jener Comunity rumgeistern und meinen, SIE wären das Äquivalent zu einem geistig reifen und erfahrenen Kritiker, aber nur auf dem Niveau eines 6jährigen Sonderschülers argumentieren.

Klar, Humor ist Geschmackssache, aber deine Aussagen Grenzen an eine Arroganz, das ich Brechen könnte. Lies du mal lieber weiter deine Bücher und krieg nen Bart, dann red weiter so gescheit daher. Was du da von dir gibst ist keine Kritik, sondern einfach nur blinde Miesmache.


----------



## Gulwar (3. Mai 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Und dann muß ich Dir sagen, dass sich hinter den meisten "Aldi-Billig-Produkten" namenhafte Hersteller verbirgen und/oder
> Bestnoten in Warentests bekommen. Also muß ich Dir auch für diese Einschätzung herzlich danken!



Aldi Billig Produkte sind was sie sind - billig. Da hilft alles schönreden nicht. Nur weil ein Produkt, wie ja die meisten No-Name Produkte, von einem Markenhersteller stammt, heißt das noch lange nicht das sie gut sind. Oder gar identisch mit dem Original. Leider gibt es ja immer Rattenfänger die mit solchen Behauptungen Geld verdienen.
Was die Tests angeht: Unabhängige Tests kommen zu völlig anderen Ergebnissen, werden aber kaum noch wahrgenommen. Schließlich bezahlt Aldi recht gut für "gute" Testergebnisse. Wissenschaftliche Sudien kommen zu teilweise völlig anderen Ergebnissen, vor allem die Qualität der Angebotsware ist mehr als mangelhaft, teilweise im Elektrobereich lebensgefährlich. Aber wer zählt schon Rückrufaktionen?

@Nomine
Du liest gute Beiträge in Foren? Hier? oder auf sonstigen Gamerforen? Da kämpfe ich doch lieber gegen Windmühlen, das ist aussischtsreicher.
Zumal in den meisten Foren Krieg herrscht der die Grausamkeiten der Realität locker in den Schatten stellt.
Übelste Wortschöpfungen, gepaart mit sprachlichen vergewaltigungen führen zu den übelsten Drohungen, so das selbst der Rückzug meist nur mit Narben zu schaffen ist.
Da ist diese Beitrag direkt noch gut dagegen, er verzichtet zumindest auf extreme Verunglimpfungen.
Deine Kritik, so berechtigt sie auch sein mag versickert jedoch wie meist im Sande.  Die letzten aufrechten die Kritik vertragen und suchen findest du eher im Literatenclub.
Und falls du´s nicht gemerkt hast: Nicht erst seit A. Merkel an der Spitze des Landes steht, regieren hier die  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Mai 2009)

Nomine08 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach dem 1. Text schon einfach keine Lust mehr weiter zu lesen, obwohl ich begeisterter Leser verschiedenster Buecher bin.
> Auch Lese ich gerne gute Beitraege in Foren die Meine Interessen vertreten, allerdings vergeht mir bei solchen Texten wie bei deinem schon in gewisser Weise die Lust darauf.



Ui ... Reich-Ranicki persönlich hat sich in dieses Forum verirrt. *Jubel*
Ich muss das auchma probieren verschiedene Bücher zu lesen. Ist vllt spannender als immer das gleiche gelbe Telefonbuch.

Ach ja ich hoffe, dass dieses Forum nicht deine Interessen vertritt, das senkt vllt. deinen Postfrequenz.
Viel besser aufgehoben wärst du im Duden-Forum.


----------



## DamokIes (3. Mai 2009)

Wieso werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das Vreen einen neuen Account erstellt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Feststellung:
Wenn man gegen eine Wand läuft und dort so abprallt, das man am Boden liegt,
sollte man nicht nochmal aufstehen um erneut dagegen zu rennen.
Sowas machen nur verklemmte Zehnjährige.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (5. Mai 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier in Deutschland schon einmal jemanden, einen Deutschen mit Migrationshintergrund, der wollte auch gern nicht den "Mist" lesen müssen,
> den Andere verfasst haben. Drum ließ er kurzerhand diese unerwünschte Lektüre am 10. Mai 1933 verbrennen.
> Um es kurz zu machen...
> Er hatte wenig Erfolg mit dieser Aktion. Und wir brauchen nicht noch so Einen, der Texte von Anderen welche seine "Interessen nicht vertreten" nicht haben möchte!
> ...




Sorry, bis GERADE EBEN fand ich alle Deine Beiträge nett, bissig, lustig - aber jemanden mit Hitler in eine Schublade zu stecken weil er seine Meinung sagt ist unter aller Kanone und unter Deiner Würde allemal.... Ganz böse Selbstdisqualifikation - sobald jemandem nichts profundes mehr einfällt wird die Nazikeule geschwungen... *Kopfschüttel* Peinlich, gerade von Dir sowas, Damo.... Sehr schade....


----------



## MadRedCap (5. Mai 2009)

Da muss ich (DEW)Lyrre allerdings zustimmen, sowas bin ich nicht gewohnt von dir.
Auch wenn einem ans Bein gepinkelt wird, gibt es immer noch Grenzen des Niveaus, die eingehalten werden sollten, selbst von einem Forenkasper wie dir, Damo.

Gerade der letzte Satz zieht dich ein wenig auf das Niveau runter, das der besagte Ans-Bein-Pinkler scheinbar von dir erwartet.


Böses Foul, Damo, ganz böses Foul...


----------



## Stonewhip (5. Mai 2009)

Hmm.. Also ich kann in Damokless' (<< ist das richtig so? O.o) Post nichts finden, was einen direkten (negativen) Bezug zum 3.Reich darstellt.

Die Aussage ist wohl eher ein Prinzipvergleich, da immer mehr Menschen (ich wollte jetzt nicht "Jugendliche" schreiben *haha*) der Meinung sind, alles was nicht ihr Interesse trifft, "nieder-" oder "schlechtmachen" zu müssen. Und das vor anderen Menschen, in Foren, im Fernsehen etc.. Sogar wenn man sie garnicht um ihre (allgemein, völlig überflüssige) Meinung gefragt hat ! O.o

Und diese "Schnellschüsse", die Damokles hier krampfhaft versuchen, zurechzuweisen sollten sich seinen Post nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen (und den GRUND für seine Aussage!). In meinen Augen sind diese Leute nichts weiter als die "lieben hilfsbereiten" KEYLOGGER-Schreihälse. Hauptsache erstmal Panik verursachen, den Post-Counter füttern und sich dann zurücklehnen und sich über die "Community" beömmeln, die sich wieder gegenseitig zerreisst.

's war eben nicht alles schlecht. Damals...

MfG


----------



## MadRedCap (5. Mai 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Und diese "Schnellschüsse", die Damokles hier krampfhaft versuchen, zurechzuweisen sollten sich seinen Post nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen (und den GRUND für seine Aussage!). In meinen Augen sind diese Leute nichts weiter als die "lieben hilfsbereiten" KEYLOGGER-Schreihälse. Hauptsache erstmal Panik verursachen, den Post-Counter füttern und sich dann zurücklehnen und sich über die "Community" beömmeln, die sich wieder gegenseitig zerreisst.
> 
> 's war eben nicht alles schlecht. Damals...



Um das mal klar zu stellen: Der gesammte Post wäre wesentlich harmloser, wenn da nicht der letzte Satz wäre, der wahrscheinlich nicht nur in meinen Augen einen leicht ausländerfeindlichen Touch hat. Demzufolge kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum man sich auf so ein Niveau begeben muss, um sich zu verteidigen, gerade ein Wort- und Phrasendrescher wie Damokles hätte da eine wesentlich klügere Wortwahl treffen können, weniger befangen und leichter nachzu vollziehen. Auch wenn es nur ein Prinzipienvergleich sein soll, dann ist das Thema deffenitiv zu befangen, um es gegen sowas trivialem wie den geistlosen Buh-Rufen eines scheinbar nicht wirklich geistig weit fortgeschrittenen Forennutzers zu verwenden.

Bevor du hier andere im Ganzen und mich im Besonderen beleidigst, weil ich (wohlgemerkt noch auf freundliche Art und Weise) daraufhin weise, dass ich mit der Aussage nicht zufrieden bin, erst mal überlegen und nicht wieder einfach aus dem Bauch heraus den Finger erheben, damit machst du dich auch nicht besser als die von dir verschrieenen 'KEYLOGGER-Schreihälse'. Schubladendenken ist ja so was feines, nicht?

Und der letzte Satz von dir, Stonewhip... da gabs doch mal so ne Frau, recht bekannt, die umschrieben beinahe das selbe gesagt hat in dem Zusammenhang und das im öffentlichen Fernsehen. Wo die heute steht, überlasse ich jedem selber herauszufinden.
Mit solchen Aussagen sollte man sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (5. Mai 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Und der letzte Satz von dir, Stonewhip... da gabs doch mal so ne Frau, recht bekannt, die umschrieben beinahe das selbe gesagt hat in dem Zusammenhang und das im öffentlichen Fernsehen. Wo die heute steht, überlasse ich jedem selber herauszufinden.
> Mit solchen Aussagen sollte man sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein.



Nicht nur diese Frau.... davon wurden (zu Recht!) schon einige Personen des öffentlichen Lebens getroffen.
Mag man sehen wie man mag, obs nun auf eine dunkle Zeit der deutschen Geschichte anspielt was Stonewhip da meinte, oder auf eine andere Zeit - Tatsache ist, dass intelligente Menschen mit zumindest unterschwellig vorhandenen rhetorischen Fähigkeiten keine solchen Ausrutscher benötigen, um eine Meinung zu unterstreichen. Gibts genug andere, unbefangenere Möglichkeiten des Vergleichs die auch jeder annähernd gebildete Mensch verstehen sollte.


----------



## Stonewhip (5. Mai 2009)

Oh weia. Jetzt maßen sich die/einige Leute sogar schon an, das, was SIE zwischen den Zeilen lesen (wollen), als Tatsache (für alle) hinzustellen. Ich lach mich echt schlapp..

mfG


----------



## Heydu (5. Mai 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier in Deutschland schon einmal jemanden, einen Deutschen mit Migrationshintergrund, der wollte auch gern nicht den "Mist" lesen müssen,
> den Andere verfasst haben. Drum ließ er kurzerhand diese unerwünschte Lektüre am 10. Mai 1933 verbrennen.
> Um es kurz zu machen...
> Er hatte wenig Erfolg mit dieser Aktion. Und wir brauchen nicht noch so Einen, der Texte von Anderen welche seine "Interessen nicht vertreten" nicht haben möchte!
> ...



Damo, nein, das ist unter deiner Würde. Du hast mich jetzt sehr enttäuscht U_U
Leg dich nie mit einem Idioten an. Zuerst lassen sie dich auf ihr niveau herab, dann schlagen sie dich mit ihren Erfahrungen.

Das hätt ich von dir echt nicht erwartet =(

und an Herr Nomine08
Wenn dir dieser Thread so nervt usw. warum liesst du das überhaupt? Wieso nimmst du dir die Zeit, weiterzulesen, obwohl die ersten paar Sätze langweilig für dich waren?
Oh warte, lass mich raten, du willst auch gerne im Mittelpunkt stehen^^
Hey, seht mich an, ich kann leute kritisieren!! Ist das nicht toll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (5. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Ist das nicht toll?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wohl eher T®oll...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (5. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe die Berichte von Damokles sie sind witzig und ich geh immer ab wie ein Zäpfchen wenn ich sehe das er einen Neuen geschrieben hat (machst das super weiter so*schleim* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Nomine08: es ist eig ja deine Sache was du tust und machst und kA es kann ja sein das du durch das Wort Kiddie so drauf bist als hätte dir jmd ins Müsli gepisst oder es liegt daran das du im jahre 1995 Geboren bist und deswegen eine Abneigung dagegen hast aber mal im Ernst glaubst du wirklich du musst hier den Thread mit deinen sinnlosen Abfall füllen? 

Nenn mich ruhig Idiot aber ich meine mal im Ernst es zwingt dich wirklich NIEMAND den Text zu lesen und ich würde deine "Verbesserungsvorschläge" erst dann mitteilen wenn du wirklich den Text gelesen hast.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## MadRedCap (5. Mai 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Oh weia. Jetzt maßen sich die/einige Leute sogar schon an, das, was SIE zwischen den Zeilen lesen (wollen), als Tatsache (für alle) hinzustellen.



Mal ehrlich, aber hast du was anderes gemacht?


----------



## Ekim (5. Mai 2009)

Nomine08 schrieb:


> So da du Anscheinend ein problem mit meinem Beitrag hast fuehle ich mich dazu beraten auch mal wieder zu antworten.
> 
> Also zu Den Aldi-Bliig-Produkten:
> Wenn du so Schlau bist kannst du mir ja sicherlich ein paar Produkte nennen die in irgendeinem ofiziellen test auch nur an die 2. beste Note gekommen sind!
> ...



Also, ich könnte dir ein paar Unternehmen nennen, die neben den sogenannten Premiumketten auch Billigdiscounter (u.a. auch Aldi) beliefern. Und das mit Produkten, die sehr hochwertig sind. Allerdings wird dort natürlich eine andere Verpackung draufgeklatscht. Was glaubst du, was mit den ganzen Überkapazitäten passiert?

Auf Namen wirst du allerdings lange warten müssen. Ich mag meinen Job lieber, als anderer Leute Wissenshunger zu befriedigen.


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Mai 2009)

boar ich liebe die erfahrungsberichte die sind so hammer geil auch nach mehrmaligem lesen kann man immer noch beherzt lachen


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (5. Mai 2009)

Ekim schrieb:


> Also, ich könnte dir ein paar Unternehmen nennen, die neben den sogenannten Premiumketten auch Billigdiscounter (u.a. auch Aldi) beliefern. Und das mit Produkten, die sehr hochwertig sind. Allerdings wird dort natürlich eine andere Verpackung draufgeklatscht. Was glaubst du, was mit den ganzen Überkapazitäten passiert?
> 
> Auf Namen wirst du allerdings lange warten müssen. Ich mag meinen Job lieber, als anderer Leute Wissenshunger zu befriedigen.



Ich nenn Dir die aber, ist sowieso kein großes Geheimnis.
Bei Rewe ist zB die Billigmarke JA
Kaffefilter: Melitta
Eis: Langnese

Packst Du also bei Deinem Aldi-Einkauf den "Desira"-Joghurt in Deinen Einkaufswagen, dann genießt Du am nächsten Morgen tatsächlich den Markenjoghurt von "Zott" nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die Verpackung eine andere ist und natürlich der Preis: Du sparst ganze 15 Cent!
Bei Edeka findest Du die Buttermilch von "Müller" und die der Discountermarke "Mibell" fein säuberlich nebeneinander platziert, was aber die wenigsten wissen, der Inhalt ist derselbe. Allerdings sparst Du bei Kauf der Buttermilch von "Mibell" rund 20 Cent.
So präsentiert Euch beispielsweise der Hamburger CaribouVerlag auf seinem Online-Portal wer-zu-wem.de in der Rubrik "Marken" Infos zu zahlreichen versteckten Markenprodukten.

Die Webseite der Kölner Centrale für Coorganisation GmbH (CCG) entspricht in ihrer etwas dröge ausfallenden grafischen Gestaltung dem kleinen schwarz-weiss Muster, das mittlerweile auf jedem Produkt zu finden ist: der Bar- oder Strichcode, den zu entschlüsseln das Online-Portal sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat.

Wenn Ihr die 13-stellige Nummer, die sogenannte Internationale Artikelnummer (EAN), die sich unter dem Barcode befindet, eingebt, erfahrt Ihr, wer wirklich hinter dem Produkt steckt. Eine riesige Datenbank, die jeden Europäischen Hersteller zu kennen scheint, machts möglich. Wenn Ihr eben mal fix eine Info zu einem Artikel sucht, dann seid Ihr hier gut aufgehoben.

Schneider, Martina: Welche Marke steckt dahinter? No-Name-Produkte und ihre namhaften Hersteller. – München: Südwest, 2004. – ISBN: 3-5170-6780-6   - sehr hilfreich. Mal danach eingekauft, 1 Einkaufskorb voller Markenprodukte im Vergleich zu den Billigpendants (gleicher Inhalt, nur andere Verpackung): Fast 73% gespart - noch Fragen, Kienz


----------



## SyntaXKilla (5. Mai 2009)

Mann, Mann, Mann, hier geht ja schon wieder voll die Post ab :-o

Ich hab am 3. April oder so herum zwar schon mal nen "Rep+" comment dagelassen,
aber durch die "hitzige Disskussion" in den comments bekommt der ganze Thread ja nochmal einiges an "positivem feedback" dazu xD

(und ja, ich liebe es, gewisse Sachen in Anführungszeichen zu schreiben >.< --> "Laserbeam"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Und um auch mal was @Topic zu sagen (das sich mitterweile schon des öfteren quasi verschoben hat):
Das mit den Produkten im "Billiganzug" stimmt und ist nichts Neues...
Vor allem bei Rewe (Billa, Hofer - DE Aldi) gabs dazu auch mal ein offizielles statement dazu, WARUM das so gehandhabt wird...
ich find den Link aber im Moment leider nicht -.-


Ahja und auf die Meldung von Damokles zu reagiern: (auch wenn er mittlerweile nicht mehr dasteht)
Ich bin Österreicher
...
...
Nein, ich machs doch nicht xD
(*smiley und Spruch entfernt)


mfG
und weiter so,
ich muss noch bis 20:00 arbeiten ^^


----------



## Gulwar (5. Mai 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Schneider, Martina: Welche Marke steckt dahinter? No-Name-Produkte und ihre namhaften Hersteller. &#8211; München: Südwest, 2004. &#8211; ISBN: 3-5170-6780-6   - sehr hilfreich. Mal danach eingekauft, 1 Einkaufskorb voller Markenprodukte im Vergleich zu den Billigpendants (gleicher Inhalt, nur andere Verpackung): Fast 73% gespart - noch Fragen, Kienz



Genau diese Art von Marketing macht Aldi groß. 
Die Wahrheit ist schon etwas anders. Überkapazitäten gibts nur noch selten, z. Bsp. bei ekt und Wein wo man sie nicht vermeiden kann.
Bei Filtertüten kann man sehr wohl an der Qualität sparn, ebenso bei Joghurt. Gerade in Deutschland ist der Preiskampf der härteste, da sind 5 % weniger Fruchtanteil entscheidend.
Von gleicher Ware kann in den allerseltesten Fällen die Rede sein.


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Mai 2009)

ich will mehr berichte^^


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (6. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Genau diese Art von Marketing macht Aldi groß.
> Die Wahrheit ist schon etwas anders. Überkapazitäten gibts nur noch selten, z. Bsp. bei ekt und Wein wo man sie nicht vermeiden kann.
> Bei Filtertüten kann man sehr wohl an der Qualität sparn, ebenso bei Joghurt. Gerade in Deutschland ist der Preiskampf der härteste, da sind 5 % weniger Fruchtanteil entscheidend.
> Von gleicher Ware kann in den allerseltesten Fällen die Rede sein.



Hm, zweischneidiges Schwert.... Gleiche Qualität der Ware? Sicher nicht immer, da gebe ich Dir Recht, mag gut sein. Gleicher Hersteller aber auf jeden Fall.
Btw interessiert mich das nur am Rande, ich ess was mir schmeckt und damit hat sichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (6. Mai 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Wieso werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das Vreen einen neuen Account erstellt hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kreisch * und / sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Antwort von unser Ohrensammler gleich dazu / sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und @nomine08 (solltest es auf "nomine0815" erweitern), dein geistiger .......oups......kann ja gar nicht geistig sein, weil wenn es weiter unten rauskommt, nennt es sich doch "furz" oder so ?!
Also wenn du die Storys von Damokles nicht verstehst, dann würd ich eher sagen du wirfst dein keyboard weg, gehst jeden morgen in den Wald, suchst dir einen netten Baum und läufst ein paar mal mit dem
Kopf dagegen ! Soll angeblich helfen und die geistige Aktivität anregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Keine Sorge wegen der Schmerzen, denn die können nicht mehr weh tun, als deine Antworten hier.

lg
randy


edith; p.s.: omg, hab erst jetzt die posts von Vreen gelesen .....  du mußt ja anscheinend genau von dem Baum gefallen sein, wo nomine jeden tag gegen läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (6. Mai 2009)

soul6 schrieb:


> Kopf dagegen ! Soll angeblich helfen und die geistige Aktivität anregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Außerdem "Mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand schlagen verbraucht pro Stunde 150 Kalorien." hab ich mal gelesen...
denke aber ein Baum tuts auch ^^


----------



## Anusanna (7. Mai 2009)

"Teufelchen im Sauerstoffzelt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War mal wieder super was von Dir zu lesen. 10/10


----------



## Demitrius (7. Mai 2009)

Blöde Frage: warum is Damokles nurnoch *Gast*?!


----------



## SyntaXKilla (7. Mai 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: warum is Damokles nurnoch *Gast*?!


Hajo... o.O

Und sein krasses Bild ist auch weg :-o

Banhammer? >.<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

ich nehm an bezüglich seines posts in einem anderen thread , wo er sagte das er sich beleidigen lassen müsse per pm oder posts und wenn er sich wehrt gleich nen anrauner von den mods bekommt.


----------



## Super PePe (7. Mai 2009)

ich lese mit hoher Begierde die Reaktionen auf diese Arte von Texten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (7. Mai 2009)

Göttlich, und genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so im Text!^^


----------



## Thelive (7. Mai 2009)

Wie eh und je...Daumen hoch !!!!

Habe mich mal wieder köstlich amüsiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Relief (7. Mai 2009)

Jap kann ich auch nur beipflichten. Geschichte is super!... nur schade dass die anderen nicht mehr gehen. Hätte gerne mehr gelesen außer diese und die ersten 2






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???Oder funktionieren nur bei mir die Links nicht mehr???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich nehm an bezüglich seines posts in einem anderen thread , wo er sagte das er sich beleidigen lassen müsse per pm oder posts und wenn er sich wehrt gleich nen anrauner von den mods bekommt.


Ja, leider wird in "einigen Foren" mit unterschiedlichem Maß gemessen... *umguggz*

EDIT: Sollte Damokles sich wirklich "verdünnivisiert" haben, hoffe ich, er läßt jemandem eine PM da, wo man seine Blogs/Berichte weiterhin lesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Ich fand sie toll.


----------



## Hairman (7. Mai 2009)

Relief schrieb:


> Jap kann ich auch nur beipflichten. Geschichte is super!... nur schade dass die anderen nicht mehr gehen. Hätte gerne mehr gelesen außer diese und die ersten 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Links in diesem Erfahrungsbericht wurden erstellt, als es einen Bug mit dem Redirect gab. So wie ich das sehe müssen lediglich die überflüssigen Redirect-Zeichen aus dem Link entfernt werden und du kommst wieder drauf.

Ich war mal so frei, hier sind die editierten Links:


> Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 1
> Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 2
> Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 3
> Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4
> ...


----------



## Relief (7. Mai 2009)

Hey cool danke dir! 
Dann tu ich mal das was Eltern schon immer von ihren Kindern erwarten......LESEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fützo (7. Mai 2009)

ich fand die story klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

warum wurde damokles buffed acc gelöscht? oO


----------



## Gast20180212 (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum wurde damokles buffed acc gelöscht? oO



ich hoffe doch nicht !!!
wie kann man nur.. -.-

*schweige minute*

sehr gemein,auch wenn er was falsches geschrieben hat (???!) n paar tage/stunden bann reicht,
aber doch ned den ganzen acc... o.O"


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> sehr gemein,auch wenn er was falsches geschrieben hat (???!) n paar tage/stunden bann reicht,
> aber doch ned den ganzen acc... o.O"


der acc wird meist nur gelöscht, wenn der nutzer es selbst wünscht.


----------



## -Darxx (7. Mai 2009)

Hm... war villeicht ein guter bericht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja... nach dem ersten Absatz hab ich aufgehörtz zu lesen.


----------



## Gast20180212 (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der acc wird meist nur gelöscht, wenn der nutzer es selbst wünscht.




wieso sollte er das wollen o.o


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum wurde damokles buffed acc gelöscht? oO



Mein Verdacht geht in diese Richtung:



sTereoType schrieb:


> ich nehm an bezüglich seines posts in einem anderen thread , wo er sagte das er sich beleidigen lassen müsse per pm oder posts und wenn er sich wehrt gleich nen anrauner von den mods bekommt.



Da hat sich wieder ein "Schmalspurhans" dazu auserkoren gefühlt, Damokles oberflächlich zu beleidigen und dem ganzen Zynismus auch noch das Schwindeletikett "konstruktive Kritik" aufzukleben. Dann hat er mit gewollter Ignoranz eine Metapher nicht in ihren eigentlich gewollten Sinn übersetzt sondern absichtlich so falsch verstanden wie er es wollte! Damit er Damokles einen Verstoß gegen die Nettetikette unterstellen kann.

Ja um das falsch zu verstehen muß man geistig schon deratig tief fliegen, das der Bauch des Flugzeuges eigentlich schon voller Maulwürfe sein müßte!

Aber es gibt halt Menschen denen es Spaß macht, Andere zu ärgern und Damokles gab wohl auf und zog seinen Hut!

Na toll!

Jetzt hat der "Troll" sein Ziel erreicht! Die absolute Bereicherung dieses Forums "Damokles und all seine Erfahrungsberichte die es noch nicht gibt" sind WEG!


----------



## Gast20180212 (7. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mein Verdacht geht in diese Richtung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erklärt einiges aber ist trotzdem nicht die feine englische Art ... der  Typ der Damokles da auf die Schüppe genommen hat..das hab mitbekommen..hab meinen senf auch dazu abgegeben was dem einfällt... aber das nun sowas draus kommt... hätt nie gedacht y.y

danke für deine aufklärung/erinnerung


----------



## SyntaXKilla (7. Mai 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> Das erklärt einiges aber ist trotzdem nicht die feine englische Art ... der  Typ der Damokles da auf die Schüppe genommen hat..das hab mitbekommen..hab meinen senf auch dazu abgegeben was dem einfällt... aber das nun sowas draus kommt... hätt nie gedacht y.y
> 
> danke für deine aufklärung/erinnerung


Ok, dann lassen wir diesen Thread eben in Erinnerung an Damokles einfach nicht ruhen >.<

ehrenhalber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Wir wollen ihn wieder haben, wir wollen ihn wieder haben,
wir wollen, wir wollen,
den Damokles wieder haben! :yell:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (7. Mai 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Ok, dann lassen wir diesen Thread eben in Erinnerung an Damokles einfach nicht ruhen >.<
> 
> ehrenhalber
> 
> ...




/vote for SyntaXKilla

sie/er hat recht !

Gebt ihn wieder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (7. Mai 2009)

Damit wird dieser Thread dann aber zum totalen Spam verkommen, und genauso wie der andere geclosed...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Zefrion (7. Mai 2009)

war auch ein großer fan der Erfahrungsberichte-schade

*trauer


----------



## ChAzR (7. Mai 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> na da brauch aber jemand ganz dringend aufmerksamkeit was?



omg? manche leute machen sich die mühe schreiben nen großen text. Ob er einen interessiert sei dahin gestellt, aber dann ließt man ihn auch nciht. Ab das schlimmste sind so kommentare wie deiner!

Lass es einfach bleiben oder schreib was sinnvolles. Glaub mir davon haben wir alle mehr!
Danke


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Omg Christian Pfeifer -.-
Wenn ich den Namen schon höre. Ich sag nur Kölner Aufruf.


----------



## Mintilol (7. Mai 2009)

Damokles ist weg ? ohnAin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalandar (7. Mai 2009)

Find's auch echt gut geschrieben.
Und alle die das nicht gelesen haben 
sollten es tun.
Und er hat gar nicht mit WoW aufgehört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRAEF (7. Mai 2009)

Wieso wurden denn auch allen anderen Erfahrungsberichte gelöscht?
Ich fand sie grad als Neuling (Einstieg in WOW Juni2008) sehr lustig und interessant.

Ich konnte sie noch alle lesen, aber das man sie sich hätte kopieren müßen und speichhern sollen als txt.-Datei hätte ich nie erwartet.
Sollte also jemand das getan haben, so möge er dies doch bitte unter Einhaltung der Copyright Rechte von Damokles wieder einstellen.


----------



## Lefrondon (7. Mai 2009)

CRAEF schrieb:


> Wieso wurden denn auch allen anderen Erfahrungsberichte gelöscht?
> Ich fand sie grad als Neuling (Einstieg in WOW Juni2008) sehr lustig und interessant.
> 
> Ich konnte sie noch alle lesen, aber das man sie sich hätte kopieren müßen und speichhern sollen als txt.-Datei hätte ich nie erwartet.
> Sollte also jemand das getan haben, so möge er dies doch bitte unter Einhaltung der Copyright Rechte von Damokles wieder einstellen.



Die sind nicht weg, die Links sind nur kaputt. Auf irgendeiner der vorangegangenen Seiten jat jemand die  rivhtigen gepostet.


----------



## CRAEF (7. Mai 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Die sind nicht weg, die Links sind nur kaputt. Auf irgendeiner der vorangegangenen Seiten jat jemand die  rivhtigen gepostet.



Oha danke, schnell suchen, speichern und freuen...

Ach ja vote for Damokles come back...lass dir nicht die Laune von ein paar Spacken vermiesen.

Wer so schreibt wie du hat mehr RL, als die paar Honks die meinen mit Einzeilern deine Posts zu kommentieren.
Denen geht halt nach 140Zeichen(die letzten 20 sind für die Jamba Werbung) die Puste aus.


----------



## -Migu- (7. Mai 2009)

Ich find den Bericht toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist mir sogar auch mal passiert, dass mich einer immer wieder zum Duell aufgefordert hat (auch ein Gnom - Zufall? ^^), und ich dann nach langen Versuchen ihm mitzuteilen, dass ich kein Bock auf ein Duell habe, doch das Vergnügen gegeben habe, mit mir zu kämpfen.
Joa, ich hab ihm dann eins auf die Rübe gegeben und er begann zu flamen. Allerdings war das im Lokalen Chat und ein anderer drohte ihm mit einem Ticket. Dann hat er's auch gelassen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (7. Mai 2009)

Danke an den ach so tollen Foren troll wir wissen deine reife sehr zu schätzen mir unbekannter und ich möchte mich in aller Form und höfflichkeit für deine tollen worte und ausdrucksweisen bedanken die wir hier alle sehr zu schätzen wissen auf das dein tolles episches leben auch weiterhin so klasse wie jetzt ab lauft und du auch weiterhin so viele reale freunde haben wirst.


----------



## CRAEF (7. Mai 2009)

The schrieb:


> Danke an den ach so tollen Foren troll wir wissen deine reife sehr zu schätzen mir unbekannter und ich möchte mich in aller Form und höfflichkeit für deine tollen worte und ausdrucksweisen bedanken die wir hier alle sehr zu schätzen wissen auf das dein tolles episches leben auch weiterhin so klasse wie jetzt ab lauft und du auch weiterhin so viele reale freunde haben wirst.



Und Satzzeichen brauchen wir eh nur in der Signatur
Bis auf den . der das Ende eines Post bedeutet.

War nicht bös gemeint, aber ist es so schwer mal ein kommata zu setzen?
Als Übung: ein Kommata könnte ein Hilfspunkt sein, um mal Luft zu holen.
Nu atme mal ein und lese deinen Satz mit einem Atemzug laut vor!

Ich wette bei bei "in aller Form" wurds schwer die dritte Zeile überhaupt zu lesen,
und dann noch zu wissen, was eigentlich in der zweiten Zeile stand.


----------



## Anni®! (7. Mai 2009)

Kommas, Punkte, Fragezeichen und Ausrufezeichen werden doch sowieso toootal überbewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 merk ich auch Ig immer wieder =)


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass über 50% der Leute hier leider nicht die Mühe gemacht haben deinen absolut unterhaltsam geschriebenen Bericht zu lesen. Ich wurde prima unterhalten und danke für 10min schmunzeln im Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw - der Mage hat bei mir auch nen K*-Stempel bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (8. Mai 2009)

ähm, wurde damokles gebannt?


----------



## Descartes (8. Mai 2009)

Willtaker schrieb:


> ähm, wurde damokles gebannt?


gute frage.


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. Mai 2009)

Hier steht drin das der account gelöscht wurde : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=103202

Damokles, wir werden dich und deine Berichte vermissen


----------



## Stonewhip (8. Mai 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Hier steht drin das der account gelöscht wurde : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=103202
> 
> Damokles, wir werden dich und deine Berichte vermissen



Ja leider. Bleibt nur die Frage, ob ihm der Kragen geplatzt ist (was ich DURCHAUS verstehen könnte bei der Post die er wohl bekommen hat) oder er einfach "aufgegeben" hat. Sollte Letzteres zutreffen, haben WIR ihn "vergrault", bzw. die negativen User, dieser WoW-Community. - Für einzelne User dieser Community kann man sich anscheinend einfach nur schämen..


----------



## strix (8. Mai 2009)

Wieso schaffen es manche Leute einfach net, die zwei Sekunden die Luft anzuhalten, die es bedarf, ein Browser-Fenster zu schließen, wenn einem etwas nicht passt? Wenn man etwas nicht verstanden hat? Muss wirklich immer jeder geistige Bockmist verschriftlicht werden?

Anderen ihren Spaß lassen, tut nicht weh. Wirklich nicht.

Schade Damokles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Mai 2009)

Bye Bye Damo
Wirst mir fehl00000rn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (8. Mai 2009)

das kann doch nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne Damokles ist das Buffedforum nur halb so interessant...

Ohrensammler, tu was! Du hast doch noch Kontakt zu ihm oder?


----------



## Heydu (8. Mai 2009)

Bye Bye Damo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt hab ich 54% weniger Grund, Buffed.de zu besuchen
ich tat das nur wegen Damos Berichte 



Spoiler



Aufwiedersehen Damo, wir kennen dich nicht persöhnlich, aber wir kannten deine Schreibweise und deine Art, deine Leser mit deinen Berichten zu fesseln, zum lachen bringen, oder auch Schmunzeln lassen =).
Merk dir meine Worte: Man stirbt, wenn man vergessen wird =) Du wirst bei uns einen ganz speziellen Platz haben. Ich hoffe, dass du das hier lesen wirst. Ganz liebe Grüsse



Und Leuts, ich weiss, wieso Damo sein Acc hat löschen lassen, jedenfalls glaub ich das.
Der Klügere gibt nach ^^


----------



## Demitrius (8. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mein Verdacht geht in diese Richtung:
> 
> .....



Musst es ja wissen... Bin zwar nicht gläubig, aber das muss jetzt sein: 

Wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein!

Ich denke wir verstehen uns... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (8. Mai 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> Wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein!


Ach, wenn ich das Bild zu dem Spruch doch finden würde -.-

Schade, Damokles hat mir die langweiligen Firmenaufenthalte echt versüßt ^^
Und auch wenn die "Disskussion" (falls man es so nennen kann) mit Vreen und Nomine08 echt lustig war als ausenstehender
ist es doch schade, wie es nun geendet hat -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plattenbau (8. Mai 2009)

Kleine Anmerkung:

Ich lese an sich gern mal so zwischendurch im Forum. Meistens endet das nach vier oder fünf Freds des öfteren mit einem leichte Gefühl der Verärgerung über die Qualität der Beiträge. 

Idiotische Kommentare von Leuten, die einen Fred nicht richtig durchlesen, nicht verstehen und ähnliches sind da nur die Spitze des Eisberges.
Da gibt es noch so einiges andere: Dümmliche Beleidigungen, Sinnfreie Diskussionen die mit dem eigentlichen Thema nix zu tun haben, First und Troll gespamme, SuFu whiner, Hilfsmoderatoren, Countfarmer und was weiß ich nicht noch alles 

Dieser ganze Crap, der gefühlte 80% aller Antwort-Beiträge ausmacht, wuchert wie Unkraut und Spass beim Durchlesen ist anders.

Kommt dann mal ein Fred wie der von Damo, dann hat es sich immerhin wieder mal gelohnt reinzuschauen. Und was passiert? Das Unkraut wuchert wie üblich alles zu und man fühlt sich einfach nur zum Kotzen, wieder mal zu sehen wieviele geistige Flachpfeifen unfreiwillig mein "Gehör" gefunden haben

All Denen die das oben Geschriebene nicht richtig verstehen: Nein es liegt nicht an Euch, flame on


Passieren wird eh nix, mein Beileid Herr Gast

PS: Einfach mal Fresse halten passt ja nicht richtig, weil es ein e-Medium ist, das Forum. Also einfach mal nicht auf Antworten drücken, wenn man nicht wirklich etwas beizutragen hat ausser Dünnpfiff


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Mai 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> Musst es ja wissen... Bin zwar nicht gläubig, aber das muss jetzt sein:
> 
> Wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein!
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht.....

Ich habe Damokles hier im Forum als Mensch geschätzt,

seine Art von Humor hat mir gefallen,

für seine Texte hab ich ihn bewundert

und eigentlich könnte ich einen Stein werfen, wenn ich denn wollte!


Frag dich mal: Was ist Sprache? Ist sie nur Mittel zum Zweck um Informationen auszutauschen? Oder ist Sprache ein Mittel um Geschichten lebendig zu vermitteln. Um andere "teilhaben" zu lassen an Erlebnissen oder sie einfach nur mit einem schmunzeln für ein paar Minuten in das Reich der Phantasie zu entführen. 

Eine Sprache hat nicht immer für alles das passende Wort und Damokles verstand es unheimlich, Gefühle in einem Gleichnis oder einer Metapher zu veranschaulichen. 

Sein Lohn? Ich behaupte mal die Kommentare mit "Danke, ich hab Herzhaft gelacht!". Es machte ihm Freude, Freude zu bereiten. 

Leider gibt es immer Neider oder Menschen die sowas nicht mögen. Die Grundsätzlich alles abwerten wollen was andere Menschen gut finden nur um sie zu ärgern und durch dieses Ärgern fühlen sie sich dann besser.

So geschah es das durch die Metapher (Übersetzt): "Du bist nicht der erste Mensch, der andere Meinungen schlecht machen und verbieten will!" angreifbar wurde.

Ja vielleicht hätte er 5 min länger drüber nachdenken sollen bevor er antwortet, nach dem er schon des öfteren geärgert wurde. In dem Moment wo eine Person ins Bühnenlicht tritt, wird alles beobachtet was sie tut! Und wehe wer für einen Moment "nur Mensch" ist und ein Fehler unterläuft! Manche Geier kreisen solange herum bis sie genau das sehen und hacken auf diesem Punkt herum, das der ganze Rest des Bühnenstücks in den Hintergrund rückt.

Dann ist es an der Zeit den Hut zu ziehen und sich zu verabschieden. Denn genauso wenig wie er jemals dank erwartet hat, würde er hier geschützt werden. Und letztlich würden die Geier triumphieren über eine Person, die anderen Menschen nur ein lächeln auf die Lippen zaubern wollte.


Ja, ich könnte wohl einen Stein werfen! Aber wozu? Um die Geier zu "füttern"? Denn Damokles würde es wohl nichts bringen.....


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Mai 2009)

ja, lasst uns alle im Kreis sitzend eine Tasse Hirsetee gemeinsam trinken, einen Gedenkthread für Damokles (der dann aber Damärtyrermoklesgedächtnisthread genannt wird) eröffnen und um ein virtuelles Lagerfeuer tanzen.
Anstatt hier rumzuweinen, macht lieber Werbung für ihn (kA, ob er irgendwo im www nen Blog hat) oder verlinkt seine Erfahrungsberichte in eurer Signatur anstatt hier die Betroffenenschiene zu fahren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (8. Mai 2009)

@Plattenbau und Scrätscher

100% /signed

aber warum sollte es in Buffed Forum auch mal was zum schmunzeln und lachen geben ? Ist ja fast nur noch ne Flame Comm ! Wie schon jemand so schön geschrieben hat, nun fällt noch ein Teil des Anreitzes weg hier mehr als mal flüchtig zu stöbern.

machs gut Damo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plattenbau (8. Mai 2009)

Und zu Scrätchers Kommentar über mir:

Geier, Miesmacher, Dummschwätzer und Co haben in diesem Forum einen Freifahrtsschein, leider und so wird das Ganze zur Brutstätte für Psychophaten...

Das ist das eigentliche Problem, treffen tut es dann Menschen die versuchen, sich selber dagegen zu wehren (ohwohl das Andere für Sie tun müssten)

Das ist auch der einzige Fehler den man nicht machen darf: auf Dummflöten einzugehen (Schildschlag und gut is)  


Vielleicht können wir ja 2 Foren aufmachen, eins wo Alle die es wollen wie bisher rumlullen können und eins wo sich Leute treffen, die das nervt


@Stevestell: ich whine nicht, ich kotze vor Wut

sorry, natürlich steel


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Mai 2009)

hehe, 
1. Stevesteel
2. solch eine 2 Klassenforengesellschaft gibts doch schon.
*Oberklasse:* offizielles WOW Forum & Elitejerks (in beiden meist sachlicher Umgangston & gute Moderatoren) 
*der Rest:* buffed.de


----------



## soul6 (8. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig gelesen habe, dann ist Nomine08 die 14 Jährige "Dr.Pfeiffer Testversion"
welcher der Verursacher für Damokles Bann war ?!
Na dann mal viel Spass beim durchlesen seiner Eigeninterprätation (http://my.buffed.de/user/435244/) :

Ich bin NICHT Murloc,
Ich bin NICHT nachtragend,
Ich bin NICHT im Virtual Life gefangen,
Ich bin NICHT dumm,
ich bin EUER TOD


Naja nach dieser kleinen show zum wesentlichen:
Ich bin minderjaehrig wenn ihr es so nennen wollt,
meiner Meinung nach bin ich ein recht guter Schueler (ich weiss nicht was die lehrer immer gegen fuenfen und sechsen haben!in der ersten Klasse wurde mir beigebracht dass ich mehr Ehrenpunkte fuer Hohe Noten bekomme...)
...stirb du scheiss hordler!...sorry pvp angelassen.
wohne in Hessen, Deutschland da wo die Scheisse blueht...
Bin halb Amerikaner und bin GEGEN Obama.
baue im Moment die ein oder andere Bombe zusammen da es ja heisst dass jeder WoW Spieler ein Potenzieller Amoklaeufer ist.(wenn ihr welche wollt schreibt mich an die erste kostet extra fuer euch nur 1500 Euro!)


Ach ja und 9 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen dass ich NICHT verrueckt bin,
eine Summt...


Mit Freundlichen Gruessen

Der den ihr nicht persoenlich kennen wollt!


omg, wenn das wirklich so ist, dass der Bann durch "DAS Kiddy" kam, dann liebe Moderatoren löscht mein Profil bitte auch gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg
randy

p.s.: mmmhhh ? mal überlegen ? verstossen solche Profile nicht gegen die Netiquette ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (8. Mai 2009)

Will Damokles zurück!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (10. Mai 2009)

gibts schon neue infos??

ich jedenfalls habe diesen, wie auch alle anderen berichte, sehr gerne gelesen, sein stil hat mir immer sehr gefallen..
naja hoffentlich ergibt sich da noch was


----------



## Ravenjin (2. Juni 2009)

Damokles miss yaaaa, hast bei mir schon f+r viele Lacher gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2009)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> Damokles miss yaaaa, hast bei mir schon f+r viele Lacher gesorgt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Juhu, danke, hab die Berichte gesucht.


----------



## Ti_Zero (19. Juni 2009)

Wieso gehen die Links auf die andere seiten nicht mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (19. Juni 2009)

Toll geschrieben. Wie immer ^^

Würde gerne noch mehr davon lesen.


----------



## Dr Death (19. Juni 2009)

Kannst du bitte dich  immer melden wenn du einen neuen Betrag verfasst , will nie wieder einen verpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

Der gute Damo hatte ein bisschen Meinungsverscheidenheiten mit den Admins hier und ist daher nicht mehr Mitglied bei buffed.de
Also nix neues mehr von Damo hier.

*schnüff*

Aber ich kann ihm ein Gruß sagen wenn ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (20. Juni 2009)

Ohwei keine Damo Storys mehr? Das geht ja gar nich!! Was war denn da los das er stress mit den Admins hatte?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (20. Juni 2009)

gute story 5/4 * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber leider is damokles weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (20. Juni 2009)

herrlich <3


----------



## Akollos (20. Juni 2009)

da hast du dir ja viel müghe gemacht
durchgelesen hab ich den text net aber den anfang ma angelesen
klingt gut


----------



## .Côco (21. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der gute Damo hatte ein bisschen Meinungsverscheidenheiten mit den Admins hier und ist daher nicht mehr Mitglied bei buffed.de
> Also nix neues mehr von Damo hier.
> 
> *schnüff*
> ...



Ja bitte grüss ihn mal und sag ihm das mir seine Berichte fehlen *schnüff*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstkocher (24. Juni 2009)

damo immer wieder geil u made my day btw ich mag diese hütchen schreiberei auch net besonders freue mich schon auf deinen nächsten erfahrungs bericht 



So long 
Die wurst von neben an ^^

edith sacht 

schade das der damo hier nicht mehr schreibt sollte er doch irgend wo anders schreiben sacht ma an 
Wurstkocher druide horde proudmoore


----------



## hakuku (18. August 2009)

GZ und *schubs*


ich kann die anderen erfahrungsberichte nicht öffnen


----------



## Gast20180212 (18. August 2009)

Wenn ihr alle Berichte nachlesen wollt,
habe ich sie auf meiner Hompage reingetan unter
.:: Bla-Bla-Ecke => Erfahrungsberichte
Viel Spaß euch.

Besucht Damokles


----------



## Fensterchef (8. September 2009)

Gz für deinen 1en ehrenhaften Sieg °applaudieren°  

Ich habe noch NIE so gelacht wie bei deinen Erfahrungsberichten besonders der mit King-mum xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (14. September 2009)

R.I.P


----------

